# Rams bitches!



## Billo_Really

We whupped some Cowboy ass today!  We beat the shit out Dallas in front of the people that love them.  I have always hated the Cowboys.  I have always hated Roger Staubach.  They ain't know America's team.  They are in loserville today.

And we got ourselves a quarterback!

I have to admit, I think I'm becoming a Gurley Man?


----------



## AVISSSER

Good game!


----------



## MarathonMike

My second favorite team next to the Redskins is anyone playing the Cowboys. Rams are looking solid this year.


----------



## mdk

Cowboys, Patriots, and, Ravens all lost today. It is a good day indeed. lol


----------



## Marion Morrison

No offense to mdk.


----------



## Marion Morrison

mdk said:


> Cowboys, Patriots, and, Ravens all lost today. It is a good day indeed. lol



Isn't it odd how that went down?


----------



## Billo_Really

Marion Morrison said:


> No offense to mdk.


Wow, Jeff Fisher has really porked up!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Billo_Really said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> No offense to mdk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Jeff Fisher has really porked up!
Click to expand...


Is he on your level yet, or no?


----------



## xotoxi

The Rams look stupid with their helmets not matching their uniforms.  

Get rid of the gold in the jersey, or add a little gold to the helmet.

Better yet, the blue and yellow of the past...never was a fan of the gold and the weird number font.


----------



## Harry Dresden

the lambs suck.....


----------



## Marion Morrison

Didn't the Rams used to be in St. Louis?


----------



## Billo_Really

Marion Morrison said:


> Is he on your level yet, or no?


No.  I'm a better offensive coordinator.

You have no room to talk.  John Wayne was cut by Howard Harding Jones, because he was a lousy lineman.


----------



## Billo_Really

Marion Morrison said:


> Didn't the Rams used to be in St. Louis?


They were also in Cleveland.  So what's your point?


----------



## Billo_Really

Harry Dresden said:


> the lambs suck.....


And Johnny Rivers kicks Chuck's ass!


----------



## Billo_Really

xotoxi said:


> The Rams look stupid with their helmets not matching their uniforms.
> 
> Get rid of the gold in the jersey, or add a little gold to the helmet.
> 
> Better yet, the blue and yellow of the past...never was a fan of the gold and the weird number font.


They should go back to the blue and white, like the '69 Rams.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Billo_Really said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> the lambs suck.....
> 
> 
> 
> And Johnny Rivers kicks Chuck's ass!
Click to expand...

johnny rivers?...


----------



## fbj

Rams still won't be in the playoffs


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> Rams still won't be in the playoffs


Every time Wade Phillips went to a new team, they went to the playoffs that following year.  Next up, kicking Seahawk ass and taking firm control of the division.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> We whupped some Cowboy ass today!  We beat the shit out Dallas in front of the people that love them.  I have always hated the Cowboys.  I have always hated Roger Staubach.  They ain't know America's team.  They are in loserville today.
> 
> And we got ourselves a quarterback!
> 
> I have to admit, I think I'm becoming a Gurley Man?



good to see that classic Dallas Cowboys and LOS ANGELES Rams rivalry back in full swing again.what a game to get it going again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fbj said:


> Rams still won't be in the playoffs



maybe not but this team WILL finally have a winning record.something they could never do in stank louis after they lost Kurt Warner,this team can SCORE like crazy like the great LA Rams from back in the 80's could. last year they could never get the ball in the freaking endzone and had three and outs constantly all the time. this LOS ANGELES Rams team is poised to have their first winning season in 14 years baby.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

xotoxi said:


> The Rams look stupid with their helmets not matching their uniforms.
> 
> Get rid of the gold in the jersey, or add a little gold to the helmet.
> 
> Better yet, the blue and yellow of the past...never was a fan of the gold and the weird number font.



yesterday was awesome though,they were back in their classic blue and yellow LA colors. unfortunately the NFL has a stupid rule about when a team can change colors. Recall that the Rams had to wait quite a few years before they could switch their colors to to the ugly looking rags they were in stank louis once they moved there.same thing.they can only wear their throwback LA colors twice a year.next time wont be again till they play the niners later in the season I am afraid.

what really sucks is they will be eligible to wear them again next season but that asshole kronke is waiting till the next season after that when they have their new stadium before they wear the is what I am hearing. really pisses me off because what better time to wear them than when they are back in the LA coliseum? I am betting that is WHY they are not selling out because they are pissed at him for not bringing back the LA colors and who can blame them igoring what the fans want?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't the Rams used to be in St. Louis?
> 
> 
> 
> They were also in Cleveland.  So what's your point?
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams look stupid with their helmets not matching their uniforms.
> 
> Get rid of the gold in the jersey, or add a little gold to the helmet.
> 
> Better yet, the blue and yellow of the past...never was a fan of the gold and the weird number font.
> 
> 
> 
> They should go back to the blue and white, like the '69 Rams.
Click to expand...


for their THROWBACKS where they wear them twice a year as they are doing now they should,but they NEED to go back to the LA blue and yellow colors they wore in the superbowl against the steelers though.


----------



## MarathonMike

Discount double check strikes again!!!


----------



## xotoxi

LA RAM FAN said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams look stupid with their helmets not matching their uniforms.
> 
> Get rid of the gold in the jersey, or add a little gold to the helmet.
> 
> Better yet, the blue and yellow of the past...never was a fan of the gold and the weird number font.
> 
> 
> 
> They should go back to the blue and white, like the '69 Rams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for their THROWBACKS where they wear them twice a year as they are doing now they should,but they NEED to go back to the LA blue and yellow colors they wore in the superbowl against the steelers though.
Click to expand...


Fucking A, Ram-Bitch!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Rams have already won as many game as they did last year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i see the LOS ANGELES Rams have won five of their first 7 games.the last time they did that was the last time they had a winning season back in 2003.I always said,once they got away from stank louis and played in LA,they would play much better and its already showing MUCH SOONER than I ever expected.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cool beans.

Monday Morning Digest Week 7: Meet the NFL's Next Great Team


----------



## LA RAM FAN

after the Rams totally destroyed the Giants today,there can be no doubt this team is for real and just may be an awful lot like the greatest show on turf.


----------



## Papageorgio

It is so obvious that the games are set up. You’d have to be really stupid to believe that they aren’t all rigged. I don’t know how anyone can watch them and think otherwise. LA Rams fan has told me for years, so all the teams moving and their win and loss records are orchestrated. Last year a guy on another board said the Rams would win the division this year and go to the Super Bowl within five years. He went back and checked all the teams that have moved and how they did in subsequent years and that is how he knew the Rams would win the division this, remember he made this prediction over a year ago. The guy is right, can’t deny the facts. I’m done with pro ball, it’s all rigged.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

a couple of really good articles on this.

Peter King's Monday Morning QB: Rams stun at 6-2


I dont watch the games anymore since I have written off the NFL but I sure am happy for my fellow Ram buddies out there in LA i have met and spoken to on the net the last couple years on the rams wesbsite,they really deserve this.Like myself,they had to suffer so many years wondering if they were ever going to get their Rams back.

i see the LOS ANGELES Rams have won five of their first 7 games.the last time they did that was the last time they had a winning season back in 2003.I always said,once they got away from stank louis and played in LA,they would play much better and its already showing MUCH SOONER than I ever expected winning 6 of their first two games.

See people here dont get it that Stan Kroneke did  the same thing with the Rams in st louis that the evil bitch owner Georgia frontiere did when the Rams were in LA when she got rid of all their great players including Eric Dickerson who was in his prime.gutting all their good players so they would be a lousy team and everybody would hate her so much for doing so,they stopped showing up for games so she could claim she had bad fan support so she could move them. the fans BEGGED her to sell the team,she ignored them Kroneke did the same thing,he NEVER wanted to win in stank louis,he wanted them to keep losing so the fans would not show up so he could also say he had bad fan support,the shoe was on the other foot.

I always said once the Rams got to LA they would get serious about winning,did i call that or did i call that?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

All they had to do was get rid of Jeff Fisher,the worst hiring of a coach in their entire Rams HISTORY.
A coach who had no imagination and ran an outdated and predictable offense hiring the worst offensive coordinater ever in Brian Shiitenheimer.who no longer has a job in the NFL anymore he is so horrible.

Kroneke indeed proved that he did what i said he would do once he got to LA.He got rid of the worst coach in the NFL,brought in offensive minded whiz Sean Mcvey,a young coach they respond to-"reminds me an AWFUL lot of John Gruden,dont you think? a young offensive minded coach that the players respond to?" he brought in mcvey,signed two excellent offensive lineman who SHOULD be in the pro bowl this year.Goff had NO OFFENSIVE LINE last year.that hurts the development of a young quarterback,he brought in sammy watkins,which FINALLY gave Goff a legitimate number one reciever to throw to and that benefits Gurley as well because the line can no longer stuff the line of scrimmage and stack it against the run anymore.

i called it that once they got to LA,Kroenke WOULD get serious about winning. I figured they were at least one more year away from being a winner though.I never in my widest dreams thought they would have their first winning season in 13 years and be a playoff contender. I figured they were one more year away from that,never thought it would be this soon,not THIS year,next year maybe but NOT this year.so they are way ahead of schedule.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great article here.
Indeed they are.cant deny they are for real.

In an utterly ironic Rams season — the worst offensive team we’ve seen in years is now one of the best, a franchise that hasn’t had a winning season in 13 years now stands among the NFL’s elite, and the boring, mundane product they’ve typically produced is suddenly and undeniably must-see TV — it’s only appropriate the early knockout punch they delivered to the New York Giants on Sunday was dripping with irony.

It’s been that kind of season for the Rams.

The Rams aren’t supposed to be 6-2, yet they are.

They aren’t supposed to be in first place, yet that’s exactly where they sit.

It was expected to take Sean McVay years to breathe life into a Rams offense that barely averaged 14 points per game last year, if he did it at all.

Yet with the calendar flipping from October to November the Rams are averaging 32.9 points per game, easily the best in the NFL

As many did when the Rams first embarked on their month long odyssey away from Los Angeles after the gut-punch loss to the Seahawks in early October.

Here we go again, some thought.

They’ll wilt in the heat and humidity of Jacksonville, they warned. They’ll fall victim to the time difference and ordeal of traveling to London to play the Cardinals, some cautioned a week later.

The rust of the bye week, the cross-country travel to New Jersey and the trap being set by the lowly Giants will certainly get them, others worried this week.
Bonsignore: Rams are making believers of us all – Orange County Register


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> All they had to do was get rid of Jeff Fisher,the worst hiring of a coach in their entire Rams HISTORY.
> A coach who had no imagination and ran an outdated and predictable offense hiring the worst offensive coordinater ever in Brian Shiitenheimer.who no longer has a job in the NFL anymore he is so horrible.
> 
> Kroneke indeed proved that he did what i said he would do once he got to LA.He got rid of the worst coach in the NFL,brought in offensive minded whiz Sean Mcvey,a young coach they respond to-"reminds me an AWFUL lot of John Gruden,dont you think? a young offensive minded coach that the players respond to?" he brought in mcvey,signed two excellent offensive lineman who SHOULD be in the pro bowl this year.Goff had NO OFFENSIVE LINE last year.that hurts the development of a young quarterback,he brought in sammy watkins,which FINALLY gave Goff a legitimate number one reciever to throw to and that benefits Gurley as well because the line can no longer stuff the line of scrimmage and stack it against the run anymore.
> 
> i called it that once they got to LA,Kroenke WOULD get serious about winning. I figured they were at least one more year away from being a winner though.I never in my widest dreams thought they would have their first winning season in 13 years and be a playoff contender. I figured they were one more year away from that,never thought it would be this soon,not THIS year,next year maybe but NOT this year.so they are way ahead of schedule.



You said the NFL was rigged, so if it is rigged, like you claim, then all outcomes are predetermined, so the Rams wins are nothing more than a staged event. The NFL has it rigged for the Rams to win. 

Isn’t that your claim?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I figured under Mcvey,that Goff would learn and develop but that he would start out slow and struggle  in the first half in his first full season as a starter and then get better in the second half as it went along while learning how to win and then NEXT year,they would start winning. Never thought for a second it would happen THIS year though,thats for sure,they are one year ahead of schedule.

I saw this scenario happening NEXT year,not this year for sure,thought this year they would have won more losing season and then NEXT year i could crow about it  on what I said would happen once they got to LA would be correct that Kroneke would get serious about winning and they would start winning again. as i said,i called that one right but even "I" never saw this one coming that they would be winners and a playoff contender THIS year.I did not see that one coming till NEXT year at the earliest.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great article on it here as well.

The Mad Scientist of the NFL


----------



## KissMy

*VIKINGS CRUSH RAMS 24-7 *


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> *VIKINGS CRUSH RAMS 24-7 *



Let the butthurt flow on losing the Rams to LA.

I see one of USMB's resident trolls is butthurt over the Rams doing so well in LA after leaving stank Louis that he was so sure would never happen.

cant blame him for being butthurt as he is though.I remember how depressed i was when they got good after leaving LA.i knew once they got marshall faulk that year,they would turn things around.so i can understand your butthurt very well.been there,done that.

Remember those two ramblings of yours from two years ago where you now have shit on your face over one saying the that Kroneke was just using his land purchase as LEVERAGE to get a new stadium there? 

here it is in BLACK AND WHITE,post# 46. LEVERAGE to get a new stadium in stank louis.

expect Rams to be back in LA next year.

you stank louis fans always cracked me up to hell that you were so sure they were staying when you would get desperate and say he was just using the land purchase for-here it comes-i love that word so much you stank louis fans grasped on to it STILL cracks me up-LEVERAGE to get a new stadium in stank louis.

Its all right here in black and white you saying that classic LEVERAGE word to try and convince yourself they were not leaving like so many other deluded stank louis fans always did.

the other one of your retarded ramblings you had was that even though the vikings were at the time 4 years ago ALSO playing in a very old stadium as the LA coliseum is,you said it would take YEARS for them to move to LA because it would take that long to have a new stadium and they would not play in an old one remember these two classic moments?

I can bring up that other one as well if you like where you said they would not move to LA for SEVERAL years because they could not play in an old stadium which was hysterical you thought that since again the VIKINGS were also playing an old stadium at that time you made that post 4 years ago.

dont you EVER get tired get of getting your ass handed to you on a platter by me? whether it is 9/11 or sports or whatever,you always get embarrassed with me forgetting this place keeps records of what you said from years ago.

i also see you were too much of a coward to show your face around here when they were winning.


----------



## Papageorgio

KissMy said:


> *VIKINGS CRUSH RAMS 24-7 *



It wasn't even close, it seems that the Rams have some real weaknesses.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey Pooper,here is the lover of your life KISSMY troll the other lover of your life that you also had your head up the ass of same as you do with wrongwinger,he as always is playing dodgeball not owning up to how like so many other stank louis fans,was in denial mode back then saying kroneke was just using the land purchase for that word-lets hear it=LEVERAGE.

and you STILL have not answered my question troll how wrongwinger could possiibly own me according to your warped logic,when you two cant even agree on which city the rams play in.I TRIED to get asshole sealy bobo to relay that message to you since i had you on ingore but like the asshole he is,he never did so i am having to take you off ignore again because i have asked you that question too many times to remember on wrongwinger who insisted they would never come back just to see you never answer the simple question on him about that.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hey Pooper,here is the lover of your life KISSMY troll the other lover of your life that you also had your head up the ass of same as you do with wrongwinger,he as always is playing dodgeball not owning up to how like so many other stank louis fans,was in denial mode back then saying kroneke was just using the land purchase for that word-lets hear it=LEVERAGE.
> 
> and you STILL have not answered my question troll how wrongwinger could possiibly own me according to your warped logic,when you two cant even agree on which city the rams play in.I TRIED to get asshole sealy bobo to relay that message to you since i had you on ingore but like the asshole he is,he never did so i am having to take you off ignore again because i have asked you that question too many times to remember on wrongwinger who insisted they would never come back just to see you never answer the simple question on him about that.



Fuck off you fake person, you lie and lie and lie and when called on it you ignore it. You said last year you were through with football even your Rams and then claimed you didn't watch the Super Bowl and then said you did. So who the fuck cares what a ass like you says, you will just change your mind later. You claim all the NFL is a fake and then when your Rams win, it is because they are good, so shut the fuck up you loser. Pieces of shit like yourself are an embarrassment to humanity. 

Just put me back on ignore, loser!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pooper,here is the lover of your life KISSMY troll the other lover of your life that you also had your head up the ass of same as you do with wrongwinger,he as always is playing dodgeball not owning up to how like so many other stank louis fans,was in denial mode back then saying kroneke was just using the land purchase for that word-lets hear it=LEVERAGE.
> 
> and you STILL have not answered my question troll how wrongwinger could possiibly own me according to your warped logic,when you two cant even agree on which city the rams play in.I TRIED to get asshole sealy bobo to relay that message to you since i had you on ingore but like the asshole he is,he never did so i am having to take you off ignore again because i have asked you that question too many times to remember on wrongwinger who insisted they would never come back just to see you never answer the simple question on him about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off you fake person, you lie and lie and lie and when called on it you ignore it. You said last year you were through with football even your Rams and then claimed you didn't watch the Super Bowl and then said you did. So who the fuck cares what a ass like you says, you will just change your mind later. You claim all the NFL is a fake and then when your Rams win, it is because they are good, so shut the fuck up you loser. Pieces of shit like yourself are an embarrassment to humanity.
> 
> Just put me back on ignore, loser!
Click to expand...



No pieces of shit like you who have their head up wrongwingers ass who LIES all the time when he knows he is wrong like when eh said the rams would not come back to LA and wont own up to it are embarrassment to humanity. Pieces of shit like you,wrongwinger and kissmy who wont own up to being wrong are an embarrassment to humanity.

YOU are an embarrassment to humanity because you wont own up to  what an idiot you were ignoring pesky facts i posted many times why the Raiders would never come back to LA after saying the Rams AND the Raiders would come back to LA.You knew same as I did the NFL wanted TWO teams and the RAIDERS were the team you picked,NOT the chargers as i did,till you own up to that and admit what a moron you were to ignore my facts i posted why they would not,you have no credibility.

you are having a temper tantrem here you are having one  because i spoke the TRUTH how your hero kissmy that you ALSO had your head up the ass of even though he said plainly right here same as wrongwinger did that they would never come back,that since i pointed out how butthurt he is on the rams leaving his city stank louis,he is crying about it now. he is butthurt on being wrong same as your lover wrong winger is since they would kill themselves first before ever admitting they were wrong same as you would.

Uh you obviously have alzheimers diseace because I also told YOU before the year began that I would watch the home opener and the niner games since I have waited forever to see that california rivalry renewed. other than watching the seahawks game recently the other night,i have been true to my word and that is ALL i have watched. oh and i ONLy watched the seahawks game the other night just to see if pete the cheat would throw the game since it was a prime time game where lots of money is on the line and sure enough true to form,he DID. John Gruden could not believe the call,he said it was a crazy call.

oh and i did not watch the superbowl on SUPER SUNDAY.i went back and watched it a month later,you can do that in this day and age you know,its a thing called online that is avaliable for free.


so sue me that i changed my mind and later watch that superbowl one month later afterwards,oh and here you are lying,i never said i watche the superbowl on super sunday,i only said i watched it one month later asshole.i see you put words in my mouth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and i did not watch the superbowl on SUPER SUNDAY.i went back and watched it a month later,you can do that in this day and age you know,its a thing called online that is avaliable for free.

oh and i ONLy watched it to satisfy my curiosity of what other posters i saw at this one  site saying that the game was fixed and the falcon players let them come back to win by not being aggressive in the second half as they were the first half. they were indeed correct,they were not because they LET them come back on PURPOSE as anybody with a brain knows just as everyone with a brain knows pete the cheat threw that monday night game the other night same as he did the superbowl.

oh and i hate to break your heart but the rams CAN be good and the NFL can be fixed at the same time dumbshit. same as how the patriots ARE  a good team but the NFL is fixed at the same time. they just are not near as great a team as they are with so many playoff wins and superbowl appearances  without the home town refs in their pockets all the time and Goddel alwasy having his head up Robert Krafts ass.sorry the truth hurts you on that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pooper,here is the lover of your life KISSMY troll the other lover of your life that you also had your head up the ass of same as you do with wrongwinger,he as always is playing dodgeball not owning up to how like so many other stank louis fans,was in denial mode back then saying kroneke was just using the land purchase for that word-lets hear it=LEVERAGE.
> 
> and you STILL have not answered my question troll how wrongwinger could possiibly own me according to your warped logic,when you two cant even agree on which city the rams play in.I TRIED to get asshole sealy bobo to relay that message to you since i had you on ingore but like the asshole he is,he never did so i am having to take you off ignore again because i have asked you that question too many times to remember on wrongwinger who insisted they would never come back just to see you never answer the simple question on him about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off you fake person, you lie and lie and lie and when called on it you ignore it. You said last year you were through with football even your Rams and then claimed you didn't watch the Super Bowl and then said you did. So who the fuck cares what a ass like you says, you will just change your mind later. You claim all the NFL is a fake and then when your Rams win, it is because they are good, so shut the fuck up you loser. Pieces of shit like yourself are an embarrassment to humanity.
> 
> Just put me back on ignore, loser!
Click to expand...


seems like YOU care the fact you dont have me on ignore and you keep replying to my posts and reading them. since i piss you off so much,you know you CAN put me on ignore,but your too stupid to think of that though obviously.

you do the same thing anquity does who has temper tantrems and meltdowns when asked the question what was it he was saying about the Rams never coming back to LA? You do the same thing when cornered by the pesky facts you said the RAIDERS with the Rams would come back to LA. You always LIE about that saying you did not say that everytime i post where you DID say it.  you said MANY times just as i did back then,the NFL wanted TWO teams.YOU said the Rams AND "RAIDERS." where I said the Rams and Chargers. YOU wont own up to being wrong and lie about it so you are hardly one to talk of someone lying.

No its sad excuses like YOU,anquity and wrongwinger who wont own up to being wrong.that you would all kill yourselfs first before doing so.

I OWNED up to it many times that I was off by one year of the rams coming back to LA,its not that hard to do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> *VIKINGS CRUSH RAMS 24-7 *



Thats what happens when you live in stank louis as this troll does who is butthurt on the Rams leaving LA. he would not be saying this i guarantee had they never left which he was soooo sure would not happen,that kroneke was using the land purchase-here is the word again him and stank louis fans always used-LEVERAGE,

Its funny,the evil bitch slut Georgia Frontiere purposely gutted the team and tanked them trading  Eric Dickerson and many other Rams greats so she could claim to the owners that she was getting bad fan support so she could move them to her hometown in stank louis where she used to be a showgirl.she was clever in that way because it worked.

well KRONEKE did the same thing Frontiere did.He hired Jeff Fisher the worst coach in the NFL because he KNEW he ran a pre historic out dated offense that nobody feared so they would be so bad for so many years and do the same thing.

Looks like the shoe is on the other foot for the fans in stank louis like Kissmy.

Karma is such a bitch isnt Kissmy? Let the butthurt flow.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pooper,here is the lover of your life KISSMY troll the other lover of your life that you also had your head up the ass of same as you do with wrongwinger,he as always is playing dodgeball not owning up to how like so many other stank louis fans,was in denial mode back then saying kroneke was just using the land purchase for that word-lets hear it=LEVERAGE.
> 
> and you STILL have not answered my question troll how wrongwinger could possiibly own me according to your warped logic,when you two cant even agree on which city the rams play in.I TRIED to get asshole sealy bobo to relay that message to you since i had you on ingore but like the asshole he is,he never did so i am having to take you off ignore again because i have asked you that question too many times to remember on wrongwinger who insisted they would never come back just to see you never answer the simple question on him about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off you fake person, you lie and lie and lie and when called on it you ignore it. You said last year you were through with football even your Rams and then claimed you didn't watch the Super Bowl and then said you did. So who the fuck cares what a ass like you says, you will just change your mind later. You claim all the NFL is a fake and then when your Rams win, it is because they are good, so shut the fuck up you loser. Pieces of shit like yourself are an embarrassment to humanity.
> 
> Just put me back on ignore, loser!
Click to expand...


so in SHORT,since as always you wont answer that simple question,you ADMIT here you were talking trash then and were clueless as hell in your rambles back then and LIED about him owning me.see that was not so hard right then to ADMIT you lied was it?


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pooper,here is the lover of your life KISSMY troll the other lover of your life that you also had your head up the ass of same as you do with wrongwinger,he as always is playing dodgeball not owning up to how like so many other stank louis fans,was in denial mode back then saying kroneke was just using the land purchase for that word-lets hear it=LEVERAGE.
> 
> and you STILL have not answered my question troll how wrongwinger could possiibly own me according to your warped logic,when you two cant even agree on which city the rams play in.I TRIED to get asshole sealy bobo to relay that message to you since i had you on ingore but like the asshole he is,he never did so i am having to take you off ignore again because i have asked you that question too many times to remember on wrongwinger who insisted they would never come back just to see you never answer the simple question on him about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off you fake person, you lie and lie and lie and when called on it you ignore it. You said last year you were through with football even your Rams and then claimed you didn't watch the Super Bowl and then said you did. So who the fuck cares what a ass like you says, you will just change your mind later. You claim all the NFL is a fake and then when your Rams win, it is because they are good, so shut the fuck up you loser. Pieces of shit like yourself are an embarrassment to humanity.
> 
> Just put me back on ignore, loser!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No pieces of shit like you who have their head up wrongwingers ass who LIES all the time when he knows he is wrong like when eh said the rams would not come back to LA and wont own up to it are embarrassment to humanity. Pieces of shit like you,wrongwinger and kissmy who wont own up to being wrong are an embarrassment to humanity.
> 
> YOU are an embarrassment to humanity because you wont own up to  what an idiot you were ignoring pesky facts i posted many times why the Raiders would never come back to LA after saying the Rams AND the Raiders would come back to LA.You knew same as I did the NFL wanted TWO teams and the RAIDERS were the team you picked,NOT the chargers as i did,till you own up to that and admit what a moron you were to ignore my facts i posted why they would not,you have no credibility.
> 
> you are having a temper tantrem here you are having one  because i spoke the TRUTH how your hero kissmy that you ALSO had your head up the ass of even though he said plainly right here same as wrongwinger did that they would never come back,that since i pointed out how butthurt he is on the rams leaving his city stank louis,he is crying about it now. he is butthurt on being wrong same as your lover wrong winger is since they would kill themselves first before ever admitting they were wrong same as you would.
> 
> Uh you obviously have alzheimers diseace because I also told YOU before the year began that I would watch the home opener and the niner games since I have waited forever to see that california rivalry renewed. other than watching the seahawks game recently the other night,i have been true to my word and that is ALL i have watched. oh and i ONLy watched the seahawks game the other night just to see if pete the cheat would throw the game since it was a prime time game where lots of money is on the line and sure enough true to form,he DID. John Gruden could not believe the call,he said it was a crazy call.
> 
> oh and i did not watch the superbowl on SUPER SUNDAY.i went back and watched it a month later,you can do that in this day and age you know,its a thing called online that is avaliable for free.
> 
> 
> so sue me that i changed my mind and later watch that superbowl one month later afterwards,oh and here you are lying,i never said i watche the superbowl on super sunday,i only said i watched it one month later asshole.i see you put words in my mouth.
Click to expand...


You posted in February that you watched the second half, so was that post a lie or this one, you need to at least be consistent when you lie. 

Too bad you let rightwinger into your head. Man, you keep proving you are his bitch.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pooper,here is the lover of your life KISSMY troll the other lover of your life that you also had your head up the ass of same as you do with wrongwinger,he as always is playing dodgeball not owning up to how like so many other stank louis fans,was in denial mode back then saying kroneke was just using the land purchase for that word-lets hear it=LEVERAGE.
> 
> and you STILL have not answered my question troll how wrongwinger could possiibly own me according to your warped logic,when you two cant even agree on which city the rams play in.I TRIED to get asshole sealy bobo to relay that message to you since i had you on ingore but like the asshole he is,he never did so i am having to take you off ignore again because i have asked you that question too many times to remember on wrongwinger who insisted they would never come back just to see you never answer the simple question on him about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off you fake person, you lie and lie and lie and when called on it you ignore it. You said last year you were through with football even your Rams and then claimed you didn't watch the Super Bowl and then said you did. So who the fuck cares what a ass like you says, you will just change your mind later. You claim all the NFL is a fake and then when your Rams win, it is because they are good, so shut the fuck up you loser. Pieces of shit like yourself are an embarrassment to humanity.
> 
> Just put me back on ignore, loser!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seems like YOU care the fact you dont have me on ignore and you keep replying to my posts and reading them. since i piss you off so much,you know you CAN put me on ignore,but your too stupid to think of that though obviously.
> 
> you do the same thing anquity does who has temper tantrems and meltdowns when asked the question what was it he was saying about the Rams never coming back to LA? You do the same thing when cornered by the pesky facts you said the RAIDERS with the Rams would come back to LA. You always LIE about that saying you did not say that everytime i post where you DID say it.  you said MANY times just as i did back then,the NFL wanted TWO teams.YOU said the Rams AND "RAIDERS." where I said the Rams and Chargers. YOU wont own up to being wrong and lie about it so you are hardly one to talk of someone lying.
> 
> No its sad excuses like YOU,anquity and wrongwinger who wont own up to being wrong.that you would all kill yourselfs first before doing so.
> 
> I OWNED up to it many times that I was off by one year of the rams coming back to LA,its not that hard to do.
Click to expand...


Throw me back on ignore! LOL!  You never put me on ignore and you know it, it is another lie. LOL! Man, you are owned so easily! LOL! Take care liar!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams bitches indeed.They beat a team that had a better record than they did entering sundays game AND had won 8 straight games,a team that had not lost since week two of the NFL season..this team is for real,that cant be denied.

.The only game i see them losing the rest of the season is against the Eagles.the way they are winning games convincingly they appear to be the best all rounded team in all three phases,defense,offense and special teams.

they only need one more win to have their first winning season since 2003.

The thing is, this doesn’t feel magical. The fact that the Rams took down a division-leading team, one that had won eight consecutive games and featured one of the most prolific offenses in the NFL, that doesn’t even feel strange anymore. It seems normal, and that’s all about Coach Sean McVay’s culture change.
Rams and Jared Goff hold off Saints to become true playoff contenders – Orange County Register

true playoff contenders indeed.

The Seahawks look like they are really struggling,they are clearly not the same team on defense without their starters.that is not good if you cant overcome injurys.they barely beat a crappy Arizona team a few weeks ago,had tons of points scored against them when losing to the falcons that pete the cheat threw the game onand struggled early on against the lowly niners who are battling the Browns as the worst team in the NFL.

The Rams usually dont win in seattle but they ALWAYS play them tough and the players have lost confidance in carrol seeing how he take payoffs to throw games and they have changed the culture there under Mcvey in LA.

the Rams are assured of having their first winning season in like 13 years.No surprise,I always said once they got to LA Kroneke would get serious about winning.Just never expected it to come this year,figured they were at least one more year away from having a winning season.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> *VIKINGS CRUSH RAMS 24-7 *




Hey Pooper i see you and your buttbuddy here  were too cowardly to show your faces around here on this thread this weekend as you both did last weekend.. No surprise since they WON. Its only when they lose that you two cowards ever show your faces around here to talk about their play. pathetic cowards you two are.

something else thats funny about you pooper is how you try and pretend you are a raiders fans with everyone when everyone here KNOWS you have ALWAYS been a pats fan the fact you kiss the ass of those cheating frauds shady brady and beliecheat.

they dont care who is in the superbowl from the NFC,as long as the NFL's darling team the cheatriots are in the superbowl and win it all they are happy,it was obviously scripted months in advance for the pats to come back at halftime from a large deficit,and they got it scripted again this year just as i knew they had before the start of the season,to have it scripted for them to win another.these games are just as much dog and pony shows as elections same with elections,the outcome always being well decided way in advance.

see now that I am awake to the corruption of the NFL unlike you sheep here.i make money while laughing at you brainwashed sheep in denial how these games are fixed when the superbowl comes around always NOW knowing what the outcome will be.not the exact socre but WHO will win.

the ONLY reason i watch Ram games sometimes is cause i love LA and i love the sites of southern california,another reason i USED to watch charger games.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this guy is right,the way things are going,the NFL wont be around much longer. may take longer than five but ten at the most is as long as it will last.


roger goodel is the one to blame for having his head up robert krafts ass.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VIKINGS CRUSH RAMS 24-7 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pooper i see you and your buttbuddy here  were too cowardly to show your faces around here on this thread this weekend as you both did last weekend.. No surprise since they WON. Its only when they lose that you two cowards ever show your faces around here to talk about their play. pathetic cowards you two are.
> 
> something else thats funny about you pooper is how you try and pretend you are a raiders fans with everyone when everyone here KNOWS you have ALWAYS been a pats fan the fact you kiss the ass of those cheating frauds shady brady and beliecheat.
> 
> they dont care who is in the superbowl from the NFC,as long as the NFL's darling team the cheatriots are in the superbowl and win it all they are happy,it was obviously scripted months in advance for the pats to come back at halftime from a large deficit,and they got it scripted again this year just as i knew they had before the start of the season,to have it scripted for them to win another.these games are just as much dog and pony shows as elections same with elections,the outcome always being well decided way in advance.
> 
> see now that I am awake to the corruption of the NFL unlike you sheep here.i make money while laughing at you brainwashed sheep in denial how these games are fixed when the superbowl comes around always NOW knowing what the outcome will be.not the exact socre but WHO will win.
> 
> the ONLY reason i watch Ram games sometimes is cause i love LA and i love the sites of southern california,another reason i USED to watch charger games.
Click to expand...


Since you fail to answer the questions posed, what is the point, you are an asshole. I don't know if the Rams, Raiders or Pats won or loss, nor do I care. I haven't watched a game since week three and won't be watching anymore football. See, when I tell you I don't watch games, I don't watch any games nor do I care. When politics leaves the game, I might comeback. 

You never have answered the question, if the season is scripted, then your premise that the Rams are actually a good team is more of your BS. 

Explain your position, or not, doesn't matter. You keep lying, you posted earlier this year how you watched the Super Bowl from halftime on and now you claim it was a month later. 

You might want to keep all your lies straight.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VIKINGS CRUSH RAMS 24-7 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pooper i see you and your buttbuddy here  were too cowardly to show your faces around here on this thread this weekend as you both did last weekend.. No surprise since they WON. Its only when they lose that you two cowards ever show your faces around here to talk about their play. pathetic cowards you two are.
> 
> something else thats funny about you pooper is how you try and pretend you are a raiders fans with everyone when everyone here KNOWS you have ALWAYS been a pats fan the fact you kiss the ass of those cheating frauds shady brady and beliecheat.
> 
> they dont care who is in the superbowl from the NFC,as long as the NFL's darling team the cheatriots are in the superbowl and win it all they are happy,it was obviously scripted months in advance for the pats to come back at halftime from a large deficit,and they got it scripted again this year just as i knew they had before the start of the season,to have it scripted for them to win another.these games are just as much dog and pony shows as elections same with elections,the outcome always being well decided way in advance.
> 
> see now that I am awake to the corruption of the NFL unlike you sheep here.i make money while laughing at you brainwashed sheep in denial how these games are fixed when the superbowl comes around always NOW knowing what the outcome will be.not the exact socre but WHO will win.
> 
> the ONLY reason i watch Ram games sometimes is cause i love LA and i love the sites of southern california,another reason i USED to watch charger games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you fail to answer the questions posed, what is the point, you are an asshole. I don't know if the Rams, Raiders or Pats won or loss, nor do I care. I haven't watched a game since week three and won't be watching anymore football. See, when I tell you I don't watch games, I don't watch any games nor do I care. When politics leaves the game, I might comeback.
> 
> You never have answered the question, if the season is scripted, then your premise that the Rams are actually a good team is more of your BS.
> 
> Explain your position, or not, doesn't matter. You keep lying, you posted earlier this year how you watched the Super Bowl from halftime on and now you claim it was a month later.
> 
> You might want to keep all your lies straight.
Click to expand...


coming from liar who wont admit he said the RAIDERS would come back to LA when it was proven to you you did say thatas i showed over and over again,you AGAIN are hardly in any position to call someone a liar. and i dont even understand what all this rambling crack you are babbling about nor am i even going to try.

the only thing i got out of that was a question on the rams being good if it is scripted.AGAIN they can be good while it is scripted by the officials for them not to get to the superbowl. that video i posted hit the nail right on the head WHY the seahawks and ESPECIALLY the pats are as good as they are and why teams like the Lions never are as good as them because teams like the seahawks and pats always get the calls where those teams never do.

I wont ever forget the worst call i can ever remember in an NFL football game other than the BS tuck rule the offiicals called for the cheatriots,a game with the cowboys and lions where it was obvious to everyone in the country watching a cowboys defender mugged a lions reciever and a pass interference penalty was called on the Cowboys,then later on the officials picked up the flag and said there was no interference on the play and gave no explanation for the call or even in the papers for the reversal. pretty obvious it was scripted for the cowboys to win that game. The Lions will never go to the superbowl because had you done your research,you would know that was a deal they cut so they could have thanksgiving games.

If you cant see how a team can be good and it is scripted for certain teams to be in the playoffs every year by the officials and the coachs involved,then you are beyond hope and unable to be reasoned with.

and like i said, since this post is so much drivel i have no idea what you are talking about and you lie that you said the raiders would be the other team to come to LA with the rams and cant own up to it,then i dont have to explain any further with you.

especially since you have the warped logic that someone who said the rams would never come back to LA somehow owns me,you wont even explain that one to me hypocrite.

again a liar  who lied saying he did not predict the  raiders would come back to LA with the Rams despite the 100s of times i proved otherwise,is hardly in any position to be calling someone a liar.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

that being said that was the best advise you ever gave not too long ago,put you back on ignore. especially since you are illogical that you dont yourself with me since i piss you off and say someone like wrongwinger,kiss my fag,and anquity troll are not sad excuses for human beings  themselves for not owning up to being wrong when they said the rams would never come back to LA.

again a liar who lied saying he did not predict the raiders would come back to LA with the Rams despite the 100s of times i proved otherwise,is hardly in any position to be calling someone a liar.

oh and someone who also made a thread one time with the obvious lie that the Raiders are your team when everyone knows the patriots are your team is also in no positition to be calling someone a liar.many people called you out on that lie back then telling you they all knew you were not a raider fan,that you are cheatriots fan.


here is something you wont accept that i found out a year ago the packers a few years ago almost went undefeated that season BECAUSE there were many penaltys they committed that were not called because the NFL wanted to tease everyone with that team being the team that might go undefeated that year,these things are all scripted months in advance.if you cant see that it was all scripted and planned for the cheatriots to win another superbowl before this year began,then thats your fucking problem,not mine. and i sure as hell dont have to explain anything to a moron who wont own up to it on the raiders and has that warped logic of wrongwinger owning me and yet wont explain that one.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> that being said that was the best advise you ever gave not too long ago,put you back on ignore. especially since you are illogical that you dont yourself with me since i piss you off and say someone like wrongwinger,kiss my fag,and anquity troll are not sad excuses for human beings  themselves for not owning up to being wrong when they said the rams would never come back to LA.
> 
> again a liar who lied saying he did not predict the raiders would come back to LA with the Rams despite the 100s of times i proved otherwise,is hardly in any position to be calling someone a liar.
> 
> oh and someone who also made a thread one time with the obvious lie that the Raiders are your team when everyone knows the patriots are your team is also in no positition to be calling someone a liar.many people called you out on that lie back then telling you they all knew you were not a raider fan,that you are cheatriots fan.
> 
> 
> here is something you wont accept that i found out a year ago the packers a few years ago almost went undefeated that season BECAUSE there were many penaltys they committed that were not called because the NFL wanted to tease everyone with that team being the team that might go undefeated that year,these things are all scripted months in advance.if you cant see that it was all scripted and planned for the cheatriots to win another superbowl before this year began,then thats your fucking problem,not mine. and i sure as hell dont have to explain anything to a moron who wont own up to it on the raiders and has that warped logic of wrongwinger owning me and yet wont explain that one.





You don't piss me off, you give me something to laugh at. I never said the Raiders WOULD move to LA, you have never posted where I said the WOULD. I didn't even say they probably would move to LA. You remember your stupid dumb ass thread where you claimed the Hawks would probably go undefeated? Then you spent weeks crying because you said the word probably? Please, your biased BS is boring me.

You still haven't explained how LA is a for real team when you also claim the entire season is already scripted. So the Rams aren't really good and they are just trying to improve the Rams attendance because it is slumping bad. You also failed to explain how you claimed you watched the second half of the Super Bowl and now claim you watched it for the first time a month later. You still have yet to explain how the Pirates are your favorite NL then two posts later the Cubs are your favorite NL team.

Don't worry, just ignore the questions and I will keep asking and you can keep dodging them, now send me back to your pretend ignore so I can continue to make fun of you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> that being said that was the best advise you ever gave not too long ago,put you back on ignore. especially since you are illogical that you dont yourself with me since i piss you off and say someone like wrongwinger,kiss my fag,and anquity troll are not sad excuses for human beings  themselves for not owning up to being wrong when they said the rams would never come back to LA.
> 
> again a liar who lied saying he did not predict the raiders would come back to LA with the Rams despite the 100s of times i proved otherwise,is hardly in any position to be calling someone a liar.
> 
> oh and someone who also made a thread one time with the obvious lie that the Raiders are your team when everyone knows the patriots are your team is also in no positition to be calling someone a liar.many people called you out on that lie back then telling you they all knew you were not a raider fan,that you are cheatriots fan.
> 
> 
> here is something you wont accept that i found out a year ago the packers a few years ago almost went undefeated that season BECAUSE there were many penaltys they committed that were not called because the NFL wanted to tease everyone with that team being the team that might go undefeated that year,these things are all scripted months in advance.if you cant see that it was all scripted and planned for the cheatriots to win another superbowl before this year began,then thats your fucking problem,not mine. and i sure as hell dont have to explain anything to a moron who wont own up to it on the raiders and has that warped logic of wrongwinger owning me and yet wont explain that one.



translation of last reply of poopers-yeah you are right LA RAM,i am in no position to be calling someone a liar when as you said you have proved so many times i lie after i said the rams and raiders would be the two teams to come back to LA and I  lied so many times that i never  the raiders would be the second team even though i KNEW there would be a second team.

I wont own up to it so I LIE that I never said the raiders would be the second team cause it is embarrassing for me to admit to you you were right it was the rams and chargers and not the rams and raiders. and you are right,I  also liked making that thread that the Raiders are my favorite team when everyone here knows the patriots are.

 I dont want to own up to it that i said the raiders would be the second LA team if there was a second one cause you called it right that the chargers would be the second team and that is too embarrassing for me to admit since like you said,i was a moron to ignore all the reasons you listed WHY the raiders would never come back again as long as the davis family owned them,thats why i can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll i am and always evade that bringing up how i was right about the year the rams would come back to LA and how you were off by one year even though you owned up to that which is strange i always brought that up when you took me to school what a moron i was not to listen to you that the raiders would not be the second LA team. Its embarrassing for me to admit that you at least had good valid reasons to think the rams could come back to LA in 2015 where i was a moron to even consider that the raiders would ever come back to LA as long as davis owned the team.

thats why i always have my head up the asses of wrongwinger and kissmy troll who said the rams would never come back to LA because they are trolls like me who cant own up to being wrong like you did on the year of the rams coming back.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> that being said that was the best advise you ever gave not too long ago,put you back on ignore. especially since you are illogical that you dont yourself with me since i piss you off and say someone like wrongwinger,kiss my fag,and anquity troll are not sad excuses for human beings  themselves for not owning up to being wrong when they said the rams would never come back to LA.
> 
> again a liar who lied saying he did not predict the raiders would come back to LA with the Rams despite the 100s of times i proved otherwise,is hardly in any position to be calling someone a liar.
> 
> oh and someone who also made a thread one time with the obvious lie that the Raiders are your team when everyone knows the patriots are your team is also in no positition to be calling someone a liar.many people called you out on that lie back then telling you they all knew you were not a raider fan,that you are cheatriots fan.
> 
> 
> here is something you wont accept that i found out a year ago the packers a few years ago almost went undefeated that season BECAUSE there were many penaltys they committed that were not called because the NFL wanted to tease everyone with that team being the team that might go undefeated that year,these things are all scripted months in advance.if you cant see that it was all scripted and planned for the cheatriots to win another superbowl before this year began,then thats your fucking problem,not mine. and i sure as hell dont have to explain anything to a moron who wont own up to it on the raiders and has that warped logic of wrongwinger owning me and yet wont explain that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> translation of last reply of poopers-yeah you are right LA RAM,i am in no position to be calling someone a liar when as you said you have proved so many times i lie after i said the rams and raiders would be the two teams to come back to LA and I  lied so many times that i never  the raiders would be the second team even though i KNEW there would be a second team.
> 
> I wont own up to it so I LIE that I never said the raiders would be the second team cause it is embarrassing for me to admit to you you were right it was the rams and chargers and not the rams and raiders. and you are right,I  also liked making that thread that the Raiders are my favorite team when everyone here knows the patriots are.
> 
> I dont want to own up to it that i said the raiders would be the second LA team if there was a second one cause you called it right that the chargers would be the second team and that is too embarrassing for me to admit since like you said,i was a moron to ignore all the reasons you listed WHY the raiders would never come back again as long as the davis family owned them,thats why i can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll i am and always evade that bringing up how i was right about the year the rams would come back to LA and how you were off by one year even though you owned up to that which is strange i always brought that up when you took me to school what a moron i was not to listen to you that the raiders would not be the second LA team. Its embarrassing for me to admit that you at least had good valid reasons to think the rams could come back to LA in 2015 where i was a moron to even consider that the raiders would ever come back to LA as long as davis owned the team.
> 
> thats why i always have my head up the asses of wrongwinger and kissmy troll who said the rams would never come back to LA because they are trolls like me who cant own up to being wrong like you did on the year of the rams coming back.
Click to expand...


Poor baby, you are such a stupid idiot and you aren't smart enough to see it. LOL!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

translation of last post of poopers after mine-you know LA you are right,i am a moron,if i had any logic and common sense i would also put you on ignore same as you do with me but i am to much of a stupid fuck to think about that.only a moron like me would say0wrongwinger owns you since like you said,thats warped logic since he said the rams would never come back to LA as you so well said and like the moron i am,i always have my head up his ass.


----------



## Papageorgio

Dumb ass, I didn't put you on ignore. You provide a lot of humor. Look at how pissy and defensive you get. And yes rightwinger owns you and continues to live inside your head rent free. You are such a liar and idiot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Los Angeles Rams are really good. This much is no longer debatable. They're 8-3 with a plus-123 point differential that stands as the second-highest mark in the NFL. They're ranked third on ESPN's Power Rankings despite ranking 27th when the season began. Their Super Bowl odds are 14-to-1 after opening at 100-to-1. Can we just hand Sean McVay the Coach of the Year trophy already? (_Do they get a trophy?_)
11 for 11: 2017 Rams by the numbers


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> The Los Angeles Rams are really good. This much is no longer debatable. They're 8-3 with a plus-123 point differential that stands as the second-highest mark in the NFL. They're ranked third on ESPN's Power Rankings despite ranking 27th when the season began. Their Super Bowl odds are 14-to-1 after opening at 100-to-1. Can we just hand Sean McVay the Coach of the Year trophy already? (_Do they get a trophy?_)
> 11 for 11: 2017 Rams by the numbers



But it is all fake and scripted, how can they be good? This is your claim on why other teams win or lose, why is it different with the Rams?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

back to shit all over the floor in the thread again i see pooper.

The Showdown between the NFC's two hottest teams is upon us. Jared Goff vs. Carson Wentz could be the game of the year, as well as a playoff preview!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> back to shit all over the floor in the thread again i see pooper.
> 
> The Showdown between the NFC's two hottest teams is upon us. Jared Goff vs. Carson Wentz could be the game of the year, as well as a playoff preview!!!



I’m asking you a question because of your comments claiming the NFL is scripted. Can you talk logically about the issue or are you not capable of logic. 

So far you haven’t attempted to back up your claim. Do you believe the NFL is scripted or not. Simple question that you can’t answer.


----------



## GreenBean

Billo_Really said:


> We whupped some Cowboy ass today!  We beat the shit out Dallas in front of the people that love them.  I have always hated the Cowboys.  I have always hated Roger Staubach.  They ain't know America's team.  They are in loserville today.
> 
> And we got ourselves a quarterback!
> 
> I have to admit, I think I'm becoming a Gurley Man?


F*ck the NFL !


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Todd Gurley celebrates the fact that he doesn't have to carry entire load for Rams' offense


----------



## LA RAM FAN

GreenBean said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> We whupped some Cowboy ass today!  We beat the shit out Dallas in front of the people that love them.  I have always hated the Cowboys.  I have always hated Roger Staubach.  They ain't know America's team.  They are in loserville today.
> 
> And we got ourselves a quarterback!
> 
> I have to admit, I think I'm becoming a Gurley Man?
> 
> 
> 
> F*ck the NFL !
Click to expand...



thats why I mainly stick to buying old games from yesteryear over the net.I finally found a site that has a lot of the ram/niner games from yesteryear when the games were not fixed as they are now.fixing of games all started around the mid 90's at least.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> We whupped some Cowboy ass today!  We beat the shit out Dallas in front of the people that love them.  I have always hated the Cowboys.  I have always hated Roger Staubach.  They ain't know America's team.  They are in loserville today.
> 
> And we got ourselves a quarterback!
> 
> I have to admit, I think I'm becoming a Gurley Man?
> 
> 
> 
> F*ck the NFL !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats why I mainly stick to buying old games from yesteryear over the net.I finally found a site that has a lot of the ram/niner games from yesteryear when the games were not fixed as they are now.fixing of games all started around the mid 90's at least.
Click to expand...


So again you are claiming the games are fixed, so if the games are fixed how can you claim the Rams are “the real deal? Your contradiction is very confusing. Are the games fixed or are the Rams the “real deal”? Maybe you are just an idiot that can’t answer the question. That’s why rightwinger owns you.


----------



## KissMy

*Eagles went to L.A. and embarrassed Rams on their own turf! *





*Rams Stadium nearly empty!


 *


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> *Eagles went to L.A. and embarrassed Rams on their own turf! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rams Stadium nearly empty!
> View attachment 165422 *



thanks for showing how incredibly butthurt you are over the Rams leaving that shithole you live in down there known as  stank louis in hickville.

so butthurt that you call a  very close game where they had a chance to win it at the end embarrassing.

If not for a stupid  costly taunting call by one of the Rams players,you would not come back here to troll since you have proven you NEVER show up when they win.

as always,just as you always proved in the conspiracy section you are a disinformation agent for the government,you prove what a disinfo agent you are here in the sports section as well because this is obviously a pic taken  before the game the fact there are NO PLAYERS on the field.

This is what the game REALLY looked like once the game got started.

Looks pretty packed to me once the game started. where are the empty seats NOW?I dont see any empty seat in the house in this video OR in these pics  pic here below..




In all of these TEN pictures in this link,other than the first one where Wentz is throwing the ball.there isnt an empty seat in the house. and that first pic of wentz passing is obviously way before the game got started.

Philadelphia Eagles v Los Angeles Rams Photos and Images | Getty Images

and if you are too lazy to click on that link and view those pics.










Looks like a full house to me in that video of mine and in both of these pics i posted.
The Rams  are not having the same problems anymore they had at the beginning of the year in attendance now that they see their new coach is NOT a moron like Jeff Fisher nor the same problems that the chargers have where they have SIXTEEN road games all year.

I cant wait till that ALL california game i have waited for all year long when the niners come to the LA coliseum,the Rams will really pack them in for that classic california rivalry. SAN FRAN fans out there even they unlike you,appreciate the classic california rivalry.

even THEY understand that the Rams were a phony fraud team in stank louis.a few years ago at a game in SF when the Rams were there and still playing in hicktown,the SF fans were chanting BEAT LA,BEAT LA.

unlike you THEY are true NFL fans because they know the truth that if the Rams dont play in LA,they are not the Rams.same as how the chargers are not the chargers if they dont play in SD.

.
oh and the Rams in LA.the majority of their years there,they always had crowds like this


where the majority of the time in that dump in stank louis you live in.other than the greatest show on turf years,they always had crowds that looked like this all the time and this is DURING the game as the pics show. two can play your game







pooper even though you cant refute these facts here,you can kiss his ass as much as you want,you are just talking to yourself cause i wont read it.you sure are psychotic how you talk to yourself all the time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This troll kiss my trys to make his case the fans are not supporting them now in LA as they were not at the beginning of the year which is not the case as i just proved.

He uses pics of the stadium BEFORE the game starts him being the disinfo agent he is posting pics like this one here before the game.






instead of this one obviously later in the game as the game wore on in the second half.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Eagles went to L.A. and embarrassed Rams on their own turf! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rams Stadium nearly empty!
> View attachment 165422 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for showing how incredibly butthurt you are over the Rams leaving that shithole you live in down there known as  stank louis in hickville.
> 
> so butthurt that you call a  very close game where they had a chance to win it at the end embarrassing.
> 
> If not for a stupid  costly taunting call by one of the Rams players,you would not come back here to troll since you have proven you NEVER show up when they win.
> 
> as always,just as you always proved in the conspiracy section you are a disinformation agent for the government,you prove what a disinfo agent you are here in the sports section as well because this is obviously a pic taken  before the game the fact there are NO PLAYERS on the field.
> 
> This is what the game REALLY looked like once the game got started.
> 
> Looks pretty packed to me once the game started. where are the empty seats NOW?I dont see any empty seat in the house in this video OR in these pics  pic here below..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all of these TEN pictures in this link,other than the first one where Wentz is throwing the ball.there isnt an empty seat in the house. and that first pic of wentz passing is obviously way before the game got started.
> 
> Philadelphia Eagles v Los Angeles Rams Photos and Images | Getty Images
> 
> and if you are too lazy to click on that link and view those pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a full house to me in that video of mine and in both of these pics i posted.
> The Rams  are not having the same problems anymore they had at the beginning of the year in attendance now that they see their new coach is NOT a moron like Jeff Fisher nor the same problems that the chargers have where they have SIXTEEN road games all year.
> 
> I cant wait till that ALL california game i have waited for all year long when the niners come to the LA coliseum,the Rams will really pack them in for that classic california rivalry. SAN FRAN fans out there even they unlike you,appreciate the classic california rivalry.
> 
> even THEY understand that the Rams were a phony fraud team in stank louis.a few years ago at a game in SF when the Rams were there and still playing in hicktown,the SF fans were chanting BEAT LA,BEAT LA.
> 
> unlike you THEY are true NFL fans because they know the truth that if the Rams dont play in LA,they are not the Rams.same as how the chargers are not the chargers if they dont play in SD.
> 
> .
> oh and the Rams in LA.the majority of their years there,they always had crowds like this
> 
> 
> where the majority of the time in that dump in stank louis you live in.other than the greatest show on turf years,they always had crowds that looked like this all the time and this is DURING the game as the pics show. two can play your game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pooper even though you cant refute these facts here,you can kiss his ass as much as you want,you are just talking to yourself cause i wont read it.you sure are psychotic how you talk to yourself all the time.
Click to expand...


I notice as always that butthurt stank louis troll kissmy wont show his ugly sad face around here since they WON.  that coward only shows his face when they lose. I also notice that he cant come up with anymore lies that the eagles/rams game was packed last sunday after i debuked that lie of his with my pics and video taking him to school that the pic HE posted,was taken like a couple hours BEFORE the game began against the Eagles.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> We whupped some Cowboy ass today!  We beat the shit out Dallas in front of the people that love them.  I have always hated the Cowboys.  I have always hated Roger Staubach.  They ain't know America's team.  They are in loserville today.
> 
> And we got ourselves a quarterback!
> 
> I have to admit, I think I'm becoming a Gurley Man?


Yea but you lost your golden goose kicker. It’s a rough game.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Eagles went to L.A. and embarrassed Rams on their own turf! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rams Stadium nearly empty!
> View attachment 165422 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for showing how incredibly butthurt you are over the Rams leaving that shithole you live in down there known as  stank louis in hickville.
> 
> so butthurt that you call a  very close game where they had a chance to win it at the end embarrassing.
> 
> If not for a stupid  costly taunting call by one of the Rams players,you would not come back here to troll since you have proven you NEVER show up when they win.
> 
> as always,just as you always proved in the conspiracy section you are a disinformation agent for the government,you prove what a disinfo agent you are here in the sports section as well because this is obviously a pic taken  before the game the fact there are NO PLAYERS on the field.
> 
> This is what the game REALLY looked like once the game got started.
> 
> Looks pretty packed to me once the game started. where are the empty seats NOW?I dont see any empty seat in the house in this video OR in these pics  pic here below..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all of these TEN pictures in this link,other than the first one where Wentz is throwing the ball.there isnt an empty seat in the house. and that first pic of wentz passing is obviously way before the game got started.
> 
> Philadelphia Eagles v Los Angeles Rams Photos and Images | Getty Images
> 
> and if you are too lazy to click on that link and view those pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a full house to me in that video of mine and in both of these pics i posted.
> The Rams  are not having the same problems anymore they had at the beginning of the year in attendance now that they see their new coach is NOT a moron like Jeff Fisher nor the same problems that the chargers have where they have SIXTEEN road games all year.
> 
> I cant wait till that ALL california game i have waited for all year long when the niners come to the LA coliseum,the Rams will really pack them in for that classic california rivalry. SAN FRAN fans out there even they unlike you,appreciate the classic california rivalry.
> 
> even THEY understand that the Rams were a phony fraud team in stank louis.a few years ago at a game in SF when the Rams were there and still playing in hicktown,the SF fans were chanting BEAT LA,BEAT LA.
> 
> unlike you THEY are true NFL fans because they know the truth that if the Rams dont play in LA,they are not the Rams.same as how the chargers are not the chargers if they dont play in SD.
> 
> .
> oh and the Rams in LA.the majority of their years there,they always had crowds like this
> 
> 
> where the majority of the time in that dump in stank louis you live in.other than the greatest show on turf years,they always had crowds that looked like this all the time and this is DURING the game as the pics show. two can play your game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pooper even though you cant refute these facts here,you can kiss his ass as much as you want,you are just talking to yourself cause i wont read it.you sure are psychotic how you talk to yourself all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I notice as always that butthurt stank louis troll kissmy wont show his ugly sad face around here since they WON.  that coward only shows his face when they lose. I also notice that he cant come up with anymore lies that the eagles/rams game was packed last sunday after i debuked that lie of his with my pics and video taking him to school that the pic HE posted,was taken like a couple hours BEFORE the game began against the Eagles.
Click to expand...

Sorry about your kicker but that’s the breaks lolol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Eagles went to L.A. and embarrassed Rams on their own turf! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rams Stadium nearly empty!
> View attachment 165422 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for showing how incredibly butthurt you are over the Rams leaving that shithole you live in down there known as  stank louis in hickville.
> 
> so butthurt that you call a  very close game where they had a chance to win it at the end embarrassing.
> 
> If not for a stupid  costly taunting call by one of the Rams players,you would not come back here to troll since you have proven you NEVER show up when they win.
> 
> as always,just as you always proved in the conspiracy section you are a disinformation agent for the government,you prove what a disinfo agent you are here in the sports section as well because this is obviously a pic taken  before the game the fact there are NO PLAYERS on the field.
> 
> This is what the game REALLY looked like once the game got started.
> 
> Looks pretty packed to me once the game started. where are the empty seats NOW?I dont see any empty seat in the house in this video OR in these pics  pic here below..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all of these TEN pictures in this link,other than the first one where Wentz is throwing the ball.there isnt an empty seat in the house. and that first pic of wentz passing is obviously way before the game got started.
> 
> Philadelphia Eagles v Los Angeles Rams Photos and Images | Getty Images
> 
> and if you are too lazy to click on that link and view those pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a full house to me in that video of mine and in both of these pics i posted.
> The Rams  are not having the same problems anymore they had at the beginning of the year in attendance now that they see their new coach is NOT a moron like Jeff Fisher nor the same problems that the chargers have where they have SIXTEEN road games all year.
> 
> I cant wait till that ALL california game i have waited for all year long when the niners come to the LA coliseum,the Rams will really pack them in for that classic california rivalry. SAN FRAN fans out there even they unlike you,appreciate the classic california rivalry.
> 
> even THEY understand that the Rams were a phony fraud team in stank louis.a few years ago at a game in SF when the Rams were there and still playing in hicktown,the SF fans were chanting BEAT LA,BEAT LA.
> 
> unlike you THEY are true NFL fans because they know the truth that if the Rams dont play in LA,they are not the Rams.same as how the chargers are not the chargers if they dont play in SD.
> 
> .
> oh and the Rams in LA.the majority of their years there,they always had crowds like this
> 
> 
> where the majority of the time in that dump in stank louis you live in.other than the greatest show on turf years,they always had crowds that looked like this all the time and this is DURING the game as the pics show. two can play your game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pooper even though you cant refute these facts here,you can kiss his ass as much as you want,you are just talking to yourself cause i wont read it.you sure are psychotic how you talk to yourself all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I notice as always that butthurt stank louis troll kissmy wont show his ugly sad face around here since they WON.  that coward only shows his face when they lose. I also notice that he cant come up with anymore lies that the eagles/rams game was packed last sunday after i debuked that lie of his with my pics and video taking him to school that the pic HE posted,was taken like a couple hours BEFORE the game began against the Eagles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about your kicker but that’s the breaks lolol
Click to expand...


so very true.thats how it goes in the game.tough break for the Eagles as well in losing Wentz.that really hurt THEIR superbowl aspirations even though Foles is a reliable backup and probably the best one in the league.

hey,you probably dont know this but kissmy is a government agent paid shill that has penetrated this site.He posts outright lies in the conspiracy section on government corruption always defending the lies of the governments version of events..

He does the same thing in the sports section as well.No surprise because he is a stank louis resident butthurt over losing the Rams.

Notice in this post of mine how i exposed what a disinformation agent fraud he is?
Rams bitches!

I'll expose it for you here to see for yourself AGAIN if you dont want to read that post in that link above. He is so butthurt on the Rams leaving that dump in stank louis where he lives because he was sooo sure they would never come back to LA, that he posted this disinformation piece in this pic below of the Rams/Eagles game in LA  a few weeks ago claiming trying to tell everyone here that the stadium was half empty based on this pic below. What he failed to mention in this pic below though is that pic was taken a couple hours BEFORE the game began.






HOWEVER,watch this video below of this video footage from a cellphone taken by an Eagles fan at the game when the game had started and was going on in the second quarter.

as you can see from viewing this video,that stadium was packed. that was taken from the VISITORS side of the stadium so dont think for a second that the Rams are having the same problem the chargers are in LA with most the fans outnumbering the home team fans.Not the case at all.

and here is even MORE proof of what a disinformation agent troll he is.

Here look through the pics in this link below.
Philadelphia Eagles v Los Angeles Rams Photos and Images | Getty Images

did you look at those pics in that link? IF you did,then you obviously saw the same thing that I did and everybody sees,that in EVERY pic in that link,that stadium was PACKED.

and for the people too lazy to click on that link and look at the pics,here are a couple other pics taken from the game that i am able to post. the crowd packed them in EVERYWHERE in the LA coliseum same as in this pic below.





AND as you can see in the foreground behind all these gorgeous cheeleaders as the night wore on in THIS pic below,not an empty seat in the house.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I notice that this kissmy troll ALSO forgets to mention in his disinfo post that st louis other than the greatest show on turf years the majority of their years always had crowds that looked like this all the time.





This pic s was a pic taken well into the game as well as you can see from all the players on the filed.

I went to the Rams season opener their last year in stank louis against seattle and this is indeed what the crowd looked like. i would estimate if not for the seahawk fans that showed up,there would have only been 5,000 people  there. I estimated at that game there were about 20,000 fans at the game and 15,000 of them were Seahawk fans that was against a division RIVAL AND a team that had been to back to back superbowls the two previous years no less. 

Now granted at the BEGINNING of this year,the Rams stadium was half packed but who can blame them in LA? I cant. I could not possibly believe it last year when stan kroneke brought jeff fisher along to LA as his head coach. i thought NO WAY would he bring him to LA where he wants to win. after how horrible they were last year under Jeff Fisher,that left a VERY BAD TASTE in the mouth of Ram fans in LA.they were reluctant to come back this year and watch them after Kroneke brought Fisher to LA with them and made them the joke of the league.

I dont blame them for a second for not packing them in this year at the start if the season as they did last year.I wouldnt have shown up to games either after that.  Kroneke was not trying to win last year so who wants to support a team like that? not me. as long as the owner is TRYING to win but they are losing,I can get behind a team like that. but that was not the case with kroneke last year. Now LA fans are seeing that he IS serious about trying to win,they are packing them in again. as long as he PROVES to LA he is at least TRYING to win,they will support them if they lose as their history has proven.

the majority of their years in LA,they were always ranked in the top five in league attendance.


----------



## GHook93

Billo_Really said:


> We whupped some Cowboy ass today!  We beat the shit out Dallas in front of the people that love them.  I have always hated the Cowboys.  I have always hated Roger Staubach.  They ain't know America's team.  They are in loserville today.
> 
> And we got ourselves a quarterback!
> 
> I have to admit, I think I'm becoming a Gurley Man?



People still watch the NFL?!?!?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Eagles went to L.A. and embarrassed Rams on their own turf! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rams Stadium nearly empty!
> View attachment 165422 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for showing how incredibly butthurt you are over the Rams leaving that shithole you live in down there known as  stank louis in hickville.
> 
> so butthurt that you call a  very close game where they had a chance to win it at the end embarrassing.
> 
> If not for a stupid  costly taunting call by one of the Rams players,you would not come back here to troll since you have proven you NEVER show up when they win.
> 
> as always,just as you always proved in the conspiracy section you are a disinformation agent for the government,you prove what a disinfo agent you are here in the sports section as well because this is obviously a pic taken  before the game the fact there are NO PLAYERS on the field.
> 
> This is what the game REALLY looked like once the game got started.
> 
> Looks pretty packed to me once the game started. where are the empty seats NOW?I dont see any empty seat in the house in this video OR in these pics  pic here below..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all of these TEN pictures in this link,other than the first one where Wentz is throwing the ball.there isnt an empty seat in the house. and that first pic of wentz passing is obviously way before the game got started.
> 
> Philadelphia Eagles v Los Angeles Rams Photos and Images | Getty Images
> 
> and if you are too lazy to click on that link and view those pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a full house to me in that video of mine and in both of these pics i posted.
> The Rams  are not having the same problems anymore they had at the beginning of the year in attendance now that they see their new coach is NOT a moron like Jeff Fisher nor the same problems that the chargers have where they have SIXTEEN road games all year.
> 
> I cant wait till that ALL california game i have waited for all year long when the niners come to the LA coliseum,the Rams will really pack them in for that classic california rivalry. SAN FRAN fans out there even they unlike you,appreciate the classic california rivalry.
> 
> even THEY understand that the Rams were a phony fraud team in stank louis.a few years ago at a game in SF when the Rams were there and still playing in hicktown,the SF fans were chanting BEAT LA,BEAT LA.
> 
> unlike you THEY are true NFL fans because they know the truth that if the Rams dont play in LA,they are not the Rams.same as how the chargers are not the chargers if they dont play in SD.
> 
> .
> oh and the Rams in LA.the majority of their years there,they always had crowds like this
> 
> 
> where the majority of the time in that dump in stank louis you live in.other than the greatest show on turf years,they always had crowds that looked like this all the time and this is DURING the game as the pics show. two can play your game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pooper even though you cant refute these facts here,you can kiss his ass as much as you want,you are just talking to yourself cause i wont read it.you sure are psychotic how you talk to yourself all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I notice as always that butthurt stank louis troll kissmy wont show his ugly sad face around here since they WON.  that coward only shows his face when they lose. I also notice that he cant come up with anymore lies that the eagles/rams game was packed last sunday after i debuked that lie of his with my pics and video taking him to school that the pic HE posted,was taken like a couple hours BEFORE the game began against the Eagles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about your kicker but that’s the breaks lolol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so very true.thats how it goes in the game.tough break for the Eagles as well in losing Wentz.that really hurt THEIR superbowl aspirations even though Foles is a reliable backup and probably the best one in the league.
> 
> hey,you probably dont know this but kissmy is a government agent paid shill that has penetrated this site.He posts outright lies in the conspiracy section on government corruption always defending the lies of the governments version of events..
> 
> He does the same thing in the sports section as well.No surprise because he is a stank louis resident butthurt over losing the Rams.
> 
> Notice in this post of mine how i exposed what a disinformation agent fraud he is?
> Rams bitches!
> 
> I'll expose it for you here to see for yourself AGAIN if you dont want to read that post in that link above. He is so butthurt on the Rams leaving that dump in stank louis where he lives because he was sooo sure they would never come back to LA, that he posted this disinformation piece in this pic below of the Rams/Eagles game in LA  a few weeks ago claiming trying to tell everyone here that the stadium was half empty based on this pic below. What he failed to mention in this pic below though is that pic was taken a couple hours BEFORE the game began.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER,watch this video below of this video footage from a cellphone taken by an Eagles fan at the game when the game had started and was going on in the second quarter.
> 
> as you can see from viewing this video,that stadium was packed. that was taken from the VISITORS side of the stadium so dont think for a second that the Rams are having the same problem the chargers are in LA with most the fans outnumbering the home team fans.Not the case at all.
> 
> and here is even MORE proof of what a disinformation agent troll he is.
> 
> Here look through the pics in this link below.
> Philadelphia Eagles v Los Angeles Rams Photos and Images | Getty Images
> 
> did you look at those pics in that link? IF you did,then you obviously saw the same thing that I did and everybody sees,that in EVERY pic in that link,that stadium was PACKED.
> 
> and for the people too lazy to click on that link and look at the pics,here are a couple other pics taken from the game that i am able to post. the crowd packed them in EVERYWHERE in the LA coliseum same as in this pic below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND as you can see in the foreground behind all these gorgeous cheeleaders as the night wore on in THIS pic below,not an empty seat in the house.
Click to expand...

We all know 9-11 was an inside job. They lied us into Iraq and the Great Recession of 2007 was planned in 1999 by pnac. They got away with it too. Kissmyass won’t believe any of it


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Eagles went to L.A. and embarrassed Rams on their own turf! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rams Stadium nearly empty!
> View attachment 165422 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for showing how incredibly butthurt you are over the Rams leaving that shithole you live in down there known as  stank louis in hickville.
> 
> so butthurt that you call a  very close game where they had a chance to win it at the end embarrassing.
> 
> If not for a stupid  costly taunting call by one of the Rams players,you would not come back here to troll since you have proven you NEVER show up when they win.
> 
> as always,just as you always proved in the conspiracy section you are a disinformation agent for the government,you prove what a disinfo agent you are here in the sports section as well because this is obviously a pic taken  before the game the fact there are NO PLAYERS on the field.
> 
> This is what the game REALLY looked like once the game got started.
> 
> Looks pretty packed to me once the game started. where are the empty seats NOW?I dont see any empty seat in the house in this video OR in these pics  pic here below..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all of these TEN pictures in this link,other than the first one where Wentz is throwing the ball.there isnt an empty seat in the house. and that first pic of wentz passing is obviously way before the game got started.
> 
> Philadelphia Eagles v Los Angeles Rams Photos and Images | Getty Images
> 
> and if you are too lazy to click on that link and view those pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a full house to me in that video of mine and in both of these pics i posted.
> The Rams  are not having the same problems anymore they had at the beginning of the year in attendance now that they see their new coach is NOT a moron like Jeff Fisher nor the same problems that the chargers have where they have SIXTEEN road games all year.
> 
> I cant wait till that ALL california game i have waited for all year long when the niners come to the LA coliseum,the Rams will really pack them in for that classic california rivalry. SAN FRAN fans out there even they unlike you,appreciate the classic california rivalry.
> 
> even THEY understand that the Rams were a phony fraud team in stank louis.a few years ago at a game in SF when the Rams were there and still playing in hicktown,the SF fans were chanting BEAT LA,BEAT LA.
> 
> unlike you THEY are true NFL fans because they know the truth that if the Rams dont play in LA,they are not the Rams.same as how the chargers are not the chargers if they dont play in SD.
> 
> .
> oh and the Rams in LA.the majority of their years there,they always had crowds like this
> 
> 
> where the majority of the time in that dump in stank louis you live in.other than the greatest show on turf years,they always had crowds that looked like this all the time and this is DURING the game as the pics show. two can play your game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pooper even though you cant refute these facts here,you can kiss his ass as much as you want,you are just talking to yourself cause i wont read it.you sure are psychotic how you talk to yourself all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I notice as always that butthurt stank louis troll kissmy wont show his ugly sad face around here since they WON.  that coward only shows his face when they lose. I also notice that he cant come up with anymore lies that the eagles/rams game was packed last sunday after i debuked that lie of his with my pics and video taking him to school that the pic HE posted,was taken like a couple hours BEFORE the game began against the Eagles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about your kicker but that’s the breaks lolol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so very true.thats how it goes in the game.tough break for the Eagles as well in losing Wentz.that really hurt THEIR superbowl aspirations even though Foles is a reliable backup and probably the best one in the league.
> 
> hey,you probably dont know this but kissmy is a government agent paid shill that has penetrated this site.He posts outright lies in the conspiracy section on government corruption always defending the lies of the governments version of events..
> 
> He does the same thing in the sports section as well.No surprise because he is a stank louis resident butthurt over losing the Rams.
> 
> Notice in this post of mine how i exposed what a disinformation agent fraud he is?
> Rams bitches!
> 
> I'll expose it for you here to see for yourself AGAIN if you dont want to read that post in that link above. He is so butthurt on the Rams leaving that dump in stank louis where he lives because he was sooo sure they would never come back to LA, that he posted this disinformation piece in this pic below of the Rams/Eagles game in LA  a few weeks ago claiming trying to tell everyone here that the stadium was half empty based on this pic below. What he failed to mention in this pic below though is that pic was taken a couple hours BEFORE the game began.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER,watch this video below of this video footage from a cellphone taken by an Eagles fan at the game when the game had started and was going on in the second quarter.
> 
> as you can see from viewing this video,that stadium was packed. that was taken from the VISITORS side of the stadium so dont think for a second that the Rams are having the same problem the chargers are in LA with most the fans outnumbering the home team fans.Not the case at all.
> 
> and here is even MORE proof of what a disinformation agent troll he is.
> 
> Here look through the pics in this link below.
> Philadelphia Eagles v Los Angeles Rams Photos and Images | Getty Images
> 
> did you look at those pics in that link? IF you did,then you obviously saw the same thing that I did and everybody sees,that in EVERY pic in that link,that stadium was PACKED.
> 
> and for the people too lazy to click on that link and look at the pics,here are a couple other pics taken from the game that i am able to post. the crowd packed them in EVERYWHERE in the LA coliseum same as in this pic below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND as you can see in the foreground behind all these gorgeous cheeleaders as the night wore on in THIS pic below,not an empty seat in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know 9-11 was an inside job. They lied us into Iraq and the Great Recession of 2007 was planned in 1999 by pnac. They got away with it too. Kissmyass won’t believe any of it
Click to expand...


well he KNOWS all that stuff to be true same as we do,klike i said he is a paid shill on their payroll.He makes up lie after lie when he is getting his ass owned on 9/11 being an inside job.

as i said,he is butthurt the Rams left his hometown stank louis to go back to LA where they belong.LOL. so that is WHY he posts disinformation as he always did in the conspiracy section lying about their attendance being a paid shill that he is.  this troll is such a psychotic nutcase he used to say the Rams would not be back in LA for the next several years because they could not play in an old stadium that did not have luxary boxes.can you believe that crazy psychotic nutcase?

I even TIRED to reason with him how pathetic his logic was telling him the facts that the Vikings were doing the same thing at the time ALSO playing in an old stadium at the time without luxary boxes when they were playing at the university of minnestoa at the time. to no surprise he played dodgeball and acted like i never even posted that pesky little fact,

he is a fucking coward,as you have seen for yourself,this fucking coward only shows his face on this thread when they lose,he never has come on once after they won..no surprise since he has exposed that he is butthhurtt the rams left his hometown for LA WHERE THEY BELONG.

whats really comical is pooper worships this guy and always hung on every word he said,he somehow thinks this troll and wrongwinger somhow in his warped mind always own me in the sports section when BOTH always said many times the Rams would never come back to LA.


----------



## Papageorgio

Wow! Another thread where rightwinger shows he owns LAlambsfan. Unbelievable!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Eagles went to L.A. and embarrassed Rams on their own turf! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rams Stadium nearly empty!
> View attachment 165422 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for showing how incredibly butthurt you are over the Rams leaving that shithole you live in down there known as  stank louis in hickville.
> 
> so butthurt that you call a  very close game where they had a chance to win it at the end embarrassing.
> 
> If not for a stupid  costly taunting call by one of the Rams players,you would not come back here to troll since you have proven you NEVER show up when they win.
> 
> as always,just as you always proved in the conspiracy section you are a disinformation agent for the government,you prove what a disinfo agent you are here in the sports section as well because this is obviously a pic taken  before the game the fact there are NO PLAYERS on the field.
> 
> This is what the game REALLY looked like once the game got started.
> 
> Looks pretty packed to me once the game started. where are the empty seats NOW?I dont see any empty seat in the house in this video OR in these pics  pic here below..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all of these TEN pictures in this link,other than the first one where Wentz is throwing the ball.there isnt an empty seat in the house. and that first pic of wentz passing is obviously way before the game got started.
> 
> Philadelphia Eagles v Los Angeles Rams Photos and Images | Getty Images
> 
> and if you are too lazy to click on that link and view those pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a full house to me in that video of mine and in both of these pics i posted.
> The Rams  are not having the same problems anymore they had at the beginning of the year in attendance now that they see their new coach is NOT a moron like Jeff Fisher nor the same problems that the chargers have where they have SIXTEEN road games all year.
> 
> I cant wait till that ALL california game i have waited for all year long when the niners come to the LA coliseum,the Rams will really pack them in for that classic california rivalry. SAN FRAN fans out there even they unlike you,appreciate the classic california rivalry.
> 
> even THEY understand that the Rams were a phony fraud team in stank louis.a few years ago at a game in SF when the Rams were there and still playing in hicktown,the SF fans were chanting BEAT LA,BEAT LA.
> 
> unlike you THEY are true NFL fans because they know the truth that if the Rams dont play in LA,they are not the Rams.same as how the chargers are not the chargers if they dont play in SD.
> 
> .
> oh and the Rams in LA.the majority of their years there,they always had crowds like this
> 
> 
> where the majority of the time in that dump in stank louis you live in.other than the greatest show on turf years,they always had crowds that looked like this all the time and this is DURING the game as the pics show. two can play your game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pooper even though you cant refute these facts here,you can kiss his ass as much as you want,you are just talking to yourself cause i wont read it.you sure are psychotic how you talk to yourself all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I notice as always that butthurt stank louis troll kissmy wont show his ugly sad face around here since they WON.  that coward only shows his face when they lose. I also notice that he cant come up with anymore lies that the eagles/rams game was packed last sunday after i debuked that lie of his with my pics and video taking him to school that the pic HE posted,was taken like a couple hours BEFORE the game began against the Eagles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about your kicker but that’s the breaks lolol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so very true.thats how it goes in the game.tough break for the Eagles as well in losing Wentz.that really hurt THEIR superbowl aspirations even though Foles is a reliable backup and probably the best one in the league.
> 
> hey,you probably dont know this but kissmy is a government agent paid shill that has penetrated this site.He posts outright lies in the conspiracy section on government corruption always defending the lies of the governments version of events..
> 
> He does the same thing in the sports section as well.No surprise because he is a stank louis resident butthurt over losing the Rams.
> 
> Notice in this post of mine how i exposed what a disinformation agent fraud he is?
> Rams bitches!
> 
> I'll expose it for you here to see for yourself AGAIN if you dont want to read that post in that link above. He is so butthurt on the Rams leaving that dump in stank louis where he lives because he was sooo sure they would never come back to LA, that he posted this disinformation piece in this pic below of the Rams/Eagles game in LA  a few weeks ago claiming trying to tell everyone here that the stadium was half empty based on this pic below. What he failed to mention in this pic below though is that pic was taken a couple hours BEFORE the game began.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER,watch this video below of this video footage from a cellphone taken by an Eagles fan at the game when the game had started and was going on in the second quarter.
> 
> as you can see from viewing this video,that stadium was packed. that was taken from the VISITORS side of the stadium so dont think for a second that the Rams are having the same problem the chargers are in LA with most the fans outnumbering the home team fans.Not the case at all.
> 
> and here is even MORE proof of what a disinformation agent troll he is.
> 
> Here look through the pics in this link below.
> Philadelphia Eagles v Los Angeles Rams Photos and Images | Getty Images
> 
> did you look at those pics in that link? IF you did,then you obviously saw the same thing that I did and everybody sees,that in EVERY pic in that link,that stadium was PACKED.
> 
> and for the people too lazy to click on that link and look at the pics,here are a couple other pics taken from the game that i am able to post. the crowd packed them in EVERYWHERE in the LA coliseum same as in this pic below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND as you can see in the foreground behind all these gorgeous cheeleaders as the night wore on in THIS pic below,not an empty seat in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know 9-11 was an inside job. They lied us into Iraq and the Great Recession of 2007 was planned in 1999 by pnac. They got away with it too. Kissmyass won’t believe any of it
Click to expand...



Kissmy is one of USMB's biggest resident trolls.He cant stand toe to toe in ANY of those subjects you mentioned.He ignores those facts when you bring them up and evades it changing the subject everytime and then has to LIE when he knows he is cornered with nowhere to run.

He says "I" am the idiot when HE was the one that made this retarded moronic post one time below.check it out for a minute.

No NFL team would ever move to LA by next year.

Teams will not play in old stadiums or ones without lots of luxury box seats. It take more than 5 years to get a stadium built & more than 3 years of construction after ground breaking excavation begins. LA & NFL must approve of a location & funding way before construction begins & that will be many years before any team moves there.

St Louis had to get approval, funding & spend 3 years building a stadium before any team agreed to play here. The same will have to happen in LA. First you must build it before anyone will dare come to play. Even the Dallas Cowboys took 15 years to get their new stadium built & over 3 years of that was construction time.



Notice how this post made in 2014 he goes on to say-Teams will NOT play in old stadiums or ones without luxary box seats? yet despite that he kissmy dumbass said "I" am the idiot?

I tired to point out the ramblings of this stupid fuck  back then explaining that the Vikings were playing at an old stadium at the time in a college facility with no luxary boxes and asked him how does he explain that one and guess what? to no surpirse,he evaded it and changed the subject as he ALWAYS does when he knows he is cornered.No surprise in the least. whats REALLY funny is Pooper clicked on a LIKE for his post back then showing he is just as much a stupid fuck as kissmy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

here is FURTHER evidence what a stupid fuck troll kissmy is.

Notice here in this link in post#46   that he said what so many of those dumbass st louis citizens also said back then which was Stan Kroneke was just making the land purchase back then for -i love this word the stank louis fans always used- "LEVERAGE"?????? comedy gold.


*Stan is just using his families WalMart property as leverage in negociations with St. Louis. *

expect Rams to be back in LA next year.

HE was the one saying the Rams would not play in an old stadium without luxary boxes DESPITE THE FACT the Viikings were doing just that at the time. AND also saying he was just making the land purchase as LEVERAGE to get a new stadium in stank louis where he lives.priceless.

I told you,this troll is soooo butthurt he lost his Rams to LA where they belong,that he is trying to convince himself the stadium was empty for the eagles game by posting a pic of the stadium two hours BEFORE the game started. proof in the pudding he is a disinformation agent that LIES all the time who has penetrated this site.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KISS MY has confessed he lives in that dump hicktown STANK LOUIS so is it any wonder he is so incredibly butthurt that he is on losing ANOTHER NFL team? He is so butthurt over this because he knows that dump city stank louis hicktown he lives in, will NEVER get another NFL team again.

the thing thats a riot  is he wasted 20 years of his life trying to convince himself the Rams were st louis's foootball team when his REAL football team  has been  playing in Arizona for over 30 years now..comedy gold,priceless.this toll kills me.


this is what kissmy is doing after losing ANOTHER NFL team.comedy gold







Instead of whining about how he lost the Rams to LA as he does and being so butthurt over that that he has to LIE about their attendance there,he would have been doing much more constructive things the past 30 years plus had he spent his energys trying to get his REAL football team the cardinals back to stank louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey sealy did you see THIS part here where retarded idiot kissmy said  back in 2014 that the Rams would not be able to play in LA by 2016 BECAUSE as he said below back then as you can see for yourself,,it would take FIVE years for a new stadium to be built and during that timeframe they would not be able to play in an old stadium in LA without luxary boxes?

correct me if i am wrong but gee, isnt that EXACTLY what the Rams are doing now and HAVE been doing since last year and isnt that ALSO what the vikings were doing back in 2014 as well? comedy gold.

just watch,come this sunday when the Rams play the niners he will post a pic of the game two hours before it starts again and say thats what the attendance was at the game again.   here is the post below i was talking about where he proves what a retard he is.comedy gold.LOL. Notice how he said in 2014 it would be MANY years before a team could move there? priceless.comedy gold.

No NFL team would ever move to LA by next year.

Teams will not play in old stadiums or ones without lots of luxury box seats. It take more than 5 years to get a stadium built & more than 3 years of construction after ground breaking excavation begins. LA & NFL must approve of a location & funding way before construction begins & that will be many years before any team moves there.

St Louis had to get approval, funding & spend 3 years building a stadium before any team agreed to play here. The same will have to happen in LA. First you must build it before anyone will dare come to play. Even the Dallas Cowboys took 15 years to get their new stadium built & over 3 years of that was construction time.

doesnt retarded stupid fuck disinfo troll kissmy EVER get tired of doing this when he opens his mouth?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the rams will be resting most their starters this sunday including Goff and Gurley and the niners appear to be getting better since it looks like they finally have a QB so the rams might now win this game.if that happners,toll kissmy will come on here and calim the rams are bad of course they lost,this troll is so butthurt on losing his rams in that dump in stank louis  to LA.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

that being said,like the title says.Rams bitches.


----------



## Billo_Really

We're the best fucking team in the fucking football league!

Bow down and embrace the horror!


----------



## Papageorgio

More fair weather fans, just like the Seahawks, when they win you show up, when they lose, you disappear. Look at Laramfan, that guy was a Seahawk fan until they lost the Super Bowl then jumped off and went to the Rams. Pretty funny crap you hugs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> We're the best fucking team in the fucking football league!
> 
> Bow down and embrace the horror!



It appears that way RIGHT NOW anyways.But keep in mind they have not played anybody as of yet,Look at who they have played.a couple of pushovers in the Raiders and ST LOUIS Cardinals. Hardly something to brag about. They will win today again as well against the pitiful chargers that nobody in LA wants to see so they will be 3-0 later today.

But lets wait until they play the Minnestoa Vikings. They will FINALLY have faced a good team then.IF they play the same way against them as they did the cardinals and blow them out as well,okay THEN you can start saying they are the best team.

But not till then.they cant just barely win that game and be four and o to say that either,they got to blow the vikings away especially since it is a prime time game at HOME where they will want to prove they are for real in front of the whole country to prove they can beat the GOOD teams.

Hey speaking of the pathetic Chargers that nobody in LA gives a shit about,I know that LA has lots of Raider fans there and lots of Rams fans as well obviously it being Rams country,but do you EVER see any Charger fans out there?

I know they got a good portion of them in Anaheim but very few in LA i am guessing am I right the fact that EVERY home game for them in Carson is a ROAD game and in reality,they have SIXTEEN road games all year long.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> More fair weather fans, just like the Seahawks, when they win you show up, when they lose, you disappear. Look at Laramfan, that guy was a Seahawk fan until they lost the Super Bowl then jumped off and went to the Rams. Pretty funny crap you hugs.



 I knew you would be spreading  shit about me on this thread and omitting facts  is the ONLY reason i came on and took you off ignore.

Hey stupid fuck,as always you prove you have alzheimers diseace.It was NOT because they lost the superbowl that i stopped liking the Seahawks idiot. It was because their coach pete the cheat is an asshole  who took a payoff to throw that game just like that other asshole bill callahan obviously threw the superbowl for the raiders against the Bucs in  THAT superbowl is WHY i stopped liking them. Pete the cheat STILL throws game now all the time as well is WHY i dont like them cause i hate that motherfucker asshole.  He did that on a monday night football game against the Bears last year as well.

That was WHY Lynch left was because he knew Carrol threw that game. same as I was saying over on another thread,when he was in NE the players lost confidance in him and they went downhill after that.same as happening NOW with the seahawk players.many former NFL seahawk players have come forward and said they are glad that they are not playing for that motherfucker anymore.  SEVERAL seahawk players were saying back then they could not believe carrol called for a pass idiot. oh i guess you forgot all those facts conveintely.

oh and I also hate them now cause i hate russel wilson as well,he is a coward who did not have the balls to say FUCK YOU to carrol and call his own play in his biggest game of his life in the most important game of his life by handing off the ball to Lynch.

at least I am in good company with a lot of other former seahawk players that want nothing to do with carrol either.

yeah right,as always you prove what a clueless moron you are.

the fact other than the early ninetys when the fans hated the evil bitch OWNER of the team for trading away eric dickerson,kevin greene and other great NFL players and dismanteled them so they would be so bad and she would get her wish of fans not showing up  so she could move the team to her hometown where she was a showgirl slut, the MAJORITY of the years they were ALWAYS in the top five in league attendance.

this debunks the myth they are fair weather fans as well.

the first year the chargers were in LA back in 1960,even though they went 8-4 and made it as far as the AFC title game before losing to the Oilers,they averaged crowds of just over 14,ooo per game.

the Rams who had the opposite record of just 4-8 that year,even though they had a losing season,THEIR average attendance was 77,000. you can look it all up yourself if you dont believe me.

Oh and dont use the poor lame excuse that their first year back in LA because they were so horrible,the crowds were bad in the second half,it was not because they were losing the crowds support was bad,it was because many fans were disgruntled with stan kronke cause he would not fire jeff fisher,about the worst coach ever to coach in the NFL.

He did not appear to be serious about winning the fact eh kept fisher so long as the coach so who can blame the fans for staying away when he looked like he wasnt even trying to win.  Like any normal person,I sure dont blame the fans in LA for staying away.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

what you mean is kinda like these stank louis fair weather fans who the majority of their time in st louis ALWAYS had crowds that looked like this other than the brief five years when they had warner and faulk and were the greatest show on turf.LOL

 the other 17 years they were there,the crowds ALWAYS looked like this when they were losing.










which again was the  OTHER 17  years when they got bad after they lost warner and faulk and their other great players.

I went to a Rams game about ten years ago to satisfy my curiosity from a few friends i know that live in st louis who told me their games always looked like this. they were not kidding,the crowds looked just like this to a tee. PLUS  their last year there,I also went to their home opener against the Seahawks and  just like one of the sportswriters of st louis estimated as well,I estimated that there were just 25.000 people in the stadium and 15,000 were seahawk fans. It was easy as pie for me to get a front row seat RIGHT BEHIND the seahawks bench and this was against a team that had been in back to back superbowls no less.


Pooper will of course wont look at those tow  photos of the ghosttown stadium where games were played in stank  louis since he hates admitting being wrong.


problem is for him though,here is a st louis sportswriter saying the same thing as me.

as this link shows,Rams finished DEAD LAST in attendance their final year. THEY HAD THE SAME EXACT PROBLEM most their time in st louis the chargers are in LA,a stadium halfway filled with most being the opposing fans all the time.

Based on attendance this past year, however, St. Louis did the worst.
St. Louis Rams Finish Last In Attendance


the link here says tickets DISTRIBUTED,that means tickets bought,its not the number at the turnstiles where they stopped counting the number at turnstiles like 15 years ago.LOL

so while it says over 52,ooo tickets,that were just ones bought up and distrubuted,they were not the ACTUAL butts in the seats which as you can see from the photos was actually just around 25,000 people INSIDE THE STADIUM in stank louis for 17 years. any wonder WHY Kroneke wanted out of stank Louis so badly?


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> More fair weather fans, just like the Seahawks, when they win you show up, when they lose, you disappear. Look at Laramfan, that guy was a Seahawk fan until they lost the Super Bowl then jumped off and went to the Rams. Pretty funny crap you hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you would be spreading  shit about me on this thread and omitting facts  is the ONLY reason i came on and took you off ignore.
> 
> Hey stupid fuck,as always you prove you have alzheimers diseace.It was NOT because they lost the superbowl that i stopped liking the Seahawks idiot. It was because their coach pete the cheat is an asshole  who took a payoff to throw that game just like that other asshole bill callahan obviously threw the superbowl for the raiders against the Bucs in  THAT superbowl is WHY i stopped liking them. Pete the cheat STILL throws game now all the time as well is WHY i dont like them cause i hate that motherfucker asshole.  He did that on a monday night football game against the Bears last year as well.
> 
> That was WHY Lynch left was because he knew Carrol threw that game. same as I was saying over on another thread,when he was in NE the players lost confidance in him and they went downhill after that.same as happening NOW with the seahawk players.many former NFL seahawk players have come forward and said they are glad that they are not playing for that motherfucker anymore.  SEVERAL seahawk players were saying back then they could not believe carrol called for a pass idiot. oh i guess you forgot all those facts conveintely.
> 
> oh and I also hate them now cause i hate russel wilson as well,he is a coward who did not have the balls to say FUCK YOU to carrol and call his own play in his biggest game of his life in the most important game of his life by handing off the ball to Lynch.
> 
> at least I am in good company with a lot of other former seahawk players that want nothing to do with carrol either.
> 
> yeah right,as always you prove what a clueless moron you are.
> 
> the fact other than the early ninetys when the fans hated the evil bitch OWNER of the team for trading away eric dickerson,kevin greene and other great NFL players and dismanteled them so they would be so bad and she would get her wish of fans not showing up  so she could move the team to her hometown where she was a showgirl slut, the MAJORITY of the years they were ALWAYS in the top five in league attendance.
> 
> this debunks the myth they are fair weather fans as well.
> 
> the first year the chargers were in LA back in 1960,even though they went 8-4 and made it as far as the AFC title game before losing to the Oilers,they averaged crowds of just over 14,ooo per game.
> 
> the Rams who had the opposite record of just 4-8 that year,even though they had a losing season,THEIR average attendance was 77,000. you can look it all up yourself if you dont believe me.
> 
> Oh and dont use the poor lame excuse that their first year back in LA because they were so horrible,the crowds were bad in the second half,it was not because they were losing the crowds support was bad,it was because many fans were disgruntled with stan kronke cause he would not fire jeff fisher,about the worst coach ever to coach in the NFL.
> 
> He did not appear to be serious about winning the fact eh kept fisher so long as the coach so who can blame the fans for staying away when he looked like he wasnt even trying to win.  Like any normal person,I sure dont blame the fans in LA for staying away.
Click to expand...


First off you never put me on ignore, so that is a lie just like your silly claim you only watch old NFL games, you just lie, that’s what you do.

Secondly I didn’t read your long winded post other than your first sentence, they are long and boring. 

Remember your silly 16-0 prediction? Lol! Then you lied that this is the first time during the Carroll era the Hawks were 0-2, either you are lying or a real idiot.


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> It appears that way RIGHT NOW anyways.But keep in mind they have not played anybody as of yet,Look at who they have played.a couple of pushovers in the Raiders and ST LOUIS Cardinals. Hardly something to brag about. They will win today again as well against the pitiful chargers that nobody in LA wants to see so they will be 3-0 later today.
> 
> But lets wait until they play the Minnestoa Vikings. They will FINALLY have faced a good team then.IF they play the same way against them as they did the cardinals and blow them out as well,okay THEN you can start saying they are the best team.
> 
> But not till then.they cant just barely win that game and be four and o to say that either,they got to blow the vikings away especially since it is a prime time game at HOME where they will want to prove they are for real in front of the whole country to prove they can beat the GOOD teams.
> 
> Hey speaking of the pathetic Chargers that nobody in LA gives a shit about,I know that LA has lots of Raider fans there and lots of Rams fans as well obviously it being Rams country,but do you EVER see any Charger fans out there?
> 
> I know they got a good portion of them in Anaheim but very few in LA i am guessing am I right the fact that EVERY home game for them in Carson is a ROAD game and in reality,they have SIXTEEN road games all year long.


They play Minnesota this Thursday.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that way RIGHT NOW anyways.But keep in mind they have not played anybody as of yet,Look at who they have played.a couple of pushovers in the Raiders and ST LOUIS Cardinals. Hardly something to brag about. They will win today again as well against the pitiful chargers that nobody in LA wants to see so they will be 3-0 later today.
> 
> But lets wait until they play the Minnestoa Vikings. They will FINALLY have faced a good team then.IF they play the same way against them as they did the cardinals and blow them out as well,okay THEN you can start saying they are the best team.
> 
> But not till then.they cant just barely win that game and be four and o to say that either,they got to blow the vikings away especially since it is a prime time game at HOME where they will want to prove they are for real in front of the whole country to prove they can beat the GOOD teams.
> 
> Hey speaking of the pathetic Chargers that nobody in LA gives a shit about,I know that LA has lots of Raider fans there and lots of Rams fans as well obviously it being Rams country,but do you EVER see any Charger fans out there?
> 
> I know they got a good portion of them in Anaheim but very few in LA i am guessing am I right the fact that EVERY home game for them in Carson is a ROAD game and in reality,they have SIXTEEN road games all year long.
> 
> 
> 
> They play Minnesota this Thursday.
Click to expand...


yeah I know.I was thinking they would FINALLY face a good team and have an idea of how good they really are after this thursday but looks like we are going to have wait even longer now before they face a GOOD team since the vikings lost to the pathetic Bills.

Looks like they wont get their REAL test till they play the chiefs. I assume you saw yesterdays game against the Chargers? their defense looks vulnerable now when they face a good quarterback because after Peters and Habib went out,Rivers picked apart that secondary. Man we learned one thing.The Rams dont have reliable backups. Peters may be out the rest of the year with a torn ACL and that could hurt their superbowl hopes.He is a huge difference maker and thats why they got him. But now they look like they wont have him for the season all of a sudden.

that was a very costly victory against the chargers.

I know YOU remember these good old days of the chargers and Rams. The Rams cooperated wearing THEIR old time colors seen in this pic,too bad asshole spanos did not.He is too stupid to get it that if you want people in LA to pay attention to the chargers,he needs to at LEAST go back to these eye catching awesome unis they used to wear. now there is nothing special at all about the chargers unis.so who cares about THAT team.

THOSE uniform colors of the chargers would for SURE get people in LA interested in them and they would be able to compete in attendance with the Rams but as of now with those lame colors they played in yesterday? give me a break.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I wish i could have been at that game so i could have seen this hilarious moment which occured about an hour before the game. Many Ram fans were heard saying-Go back to San Diego,this is OUR house. that is some funny shit there.






here is still some more funny shit.

Idiot spanos wants us all to believe there is a fight for LA when there is no fight the fact HE has to pay Kroneke rent to play there.comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Make no mistake about it,I love the chargers but i only love the SAN DIEGO Chargers.

Rams belong in LA,Raiders sure as hell belong in Oakland,and the Chargers sure as hell dont belong in LA anymore than the Raiders ever did,they belong in SAN DIEGO.

I love and admire dan fouts because he has publicly said -DONT EVER CALL ME A LOS ANGELES CHARGER,I AM A "SAN DIEGO" CHARGER.


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> yeah I know.I was thinking they would FINALLY face a good team and have an idea of how good they really are after this thursday but looks like we are going to have wait even longer now before they face a GOOD team since the vikings lost to the pathetic Bills.
> 
> Looks like they wont get their REAL test till they play the chiefs. I assume you saw yesterdays game against the Chargers? their defense looks vulnerable now when they face a good quarterback because after Peters and Habib went out,Rivers picked apart that secondary. Man we learned one thing.The Rams dont have reliable backups. Peters may be out the rest of the year with a torn ACL and that could hurt their superbowl hopes.He is a huge difference maker and thats why they got him. But now they look like they wont have him for the season all of a sudden.
> 
> that was a very costly victory against the chargers.
> 
> I know YOU remember these good old days of the chargers and Rams. The Rams cooperated wearing THEIR old time colors seen in this pic,too bad asshole spanos did not.He is too stupid to get it that if you want people in LA to pay attention to the chargers,he needs to at LEAST go back to these eye catching awesome unis they used to wear. now there is nothing special at all about the chargers unis.so who cares about THAT team.
> 
> THOSE uniform colors of the chargers would for SURE get people in LA interested in them and they would be able to compete in attendance with the Rams but as of now with those lame colors they played in yesterday? give me a break.


What's that?  Deacon Jones going after John Hadl?

This game Thursday is a payback game.  I want to see the Vikings bleed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> I wish i could have been at that game so i could have seen this hilarious moment which occured about an hour before the game. Many Ram fans were heard saying-Go back to San Diego,this is OUR house. that is some funny shit there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is still some more funny shit.
> 
> Idiot spanos wants us all to believe there is a fight for LA when there is no fight the fact HE has to pay Kroneke rent to play there.comedy gold.



dude dont you have ANYTHING to say about THIS comical post?


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish i could have been at that game so i could have seen this hilarious moment which occured about an hour before the game. Many Ram fans were heard saying-Go back to San Diego,this is OUR house. that is some funny shit there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is still some more funny shit.
> 
> Idiot spanos wants us all to believe there is a fight for LA when there is no fight the fact HE has to pay Kroneke rent to play there.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude dont you have ANYTHING to say about THIS comical post?
Click to expand...


Yep, it’s all about you! Lol!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

From looking at this photo below,if not for the flier seen flying in the sky,it would be hard to figure out  if this was a game being played at carson  when the game is going on where the chargers play, or a game in stank louis where the rams were for 22 years when SEVENTEEN of those years INCLUDING the first four years in st louis,thats what games looked like there as well as evidenced in my previous two pics of games stank louis had when the game was live and in action. this pic here of course taken  WAY before the game started  sunday.






I so much love california.Last year in november i was in san diego,I had the time of my life. it was more fun than any other vacation trip i ever took in my life since i love california so much.

THIS november,I am going to -LOS ANGELES.I hear from san diego residents the people in LA are not friendly as they are in san diego so i dont expect to have as much fun this time as i did in san diego but STILL, i know i will have the time of my life again because it is CALIFORNIA baby AND  it gets even better,the Rams have a home game that weekend I am there against the shitbirds no less and the Rams always choose the niners and the shitbirds as their two opponents every year to wear their classic yellow and blue uniforms they are permitted to wear twice a year  which I posted earlier so i will get to see them  in their classic LOS ANGELES yellow and blue colors.i LOVE so much yahoo!!!!!!

Next year is the last year they will be wearing the whites i posted in that photo there because kroneke  wants to wait until they move into the new stadium before they go back to those classic yellow and blue colors i am afraid. oh well,whats one more year right? I waited 22 years of my life to get the Rams back to LA so thats nothing.

Pooper also fails to mention that the Rams were playing in STANK LOUIS the time I briefly liked the seahawks which was a time i rooted AGAINST the Rams every week back then since for 22 years,I had no interest in the NFL and for 22 years,rooted AGAINST them same as I do the chargers now . matter of fact The Rams winning the superbowl in STANK LOUIS,was the second most depressing moment in my life next to that nightmare day when they moved there of course.

I could not root for the Rams since they were a phony fraud team back then,so what was the harm and getting interested in the seahawks who had a quarterback that was fun to watch and was not a coward yet at the time?.

Yeah i am such a fair weather fan that I ALWAYS tuned into the Rams  every chance i could while growing up when they were the LOS ANGELES Rams  NEVER  caring even if they only won only a couple of games and were horrible,but according to pooper,I was a fair weather fan back then.

oh and I am such a fair weather fan that is WHY i watched ALL of the Rams games in 2016 when they moved back to LA but again according to poopers warped logic,that makes me a fairt weather fan for supporting and cheering on a loser for sixteen games.


according to poopers warped logic as well,ALL NFL fans in every city are fair weather fans since as I said before,the Rams the majority of the time in LA-the early ninetys being the exception since they hated that evil bitch owner,were always in the top five in league attendance.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> I wish i could have been at that game so i could have seen this hilarious moment which occured about an hour before the game. Many Ram fans were heard saying-Go back to San Diego,this is OUR house. that is some funny shit there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is still some more funny shit.
> 
> Idiot spanos wants us all to believe there is a fight for LA when there is no fight the fact HE has to pay Kroneke rent to play there.comedy gold.




Talking about that chargers/rams game,gee you THINK? SAME exact problem the Rams had in STANK LOUIS other than the greatest show on earth days.

The Chargers are feeling left out in Los Angeles


that is some funny shit that idiot spanos thinks there is a fight for LA when he is going to have to pay RENT to kroneke to play in his stadium that Kroneke is building. comedy gold.

Stan Kroneke is Dean Spanos landlord.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is too funny BOTH this lady and deion sanders say on this show the charger might as well go back to san dieog.LOL

“They might as well go back to San Diego”


----------



## Billo_Really

Is everyone ready for the bloodbath that will take place in just a few hours?

No, not the one in Washington; the one at the Coliseum.

I've hated the Vikings ever since they had Joe Kapp.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> Is everyone ready for the bloodbath that will take place in just a few hours?
> 
> No, not the one in Washington; the one at the Coliseum.
> 
> I've hated the Vikings ever since they had Joe Kapp.



Not as excited about that as i am on talking about how the chargers are bombing in LA in attendance   exactly as i said they would BEFORE they moved obviously same as the Rams bombed in attendance the majority of their time in stank louis.. It hardly took a genius to see this would happen. EVERYBODY around the country tried to warn spanos nobody wanted them there and even if they won,nobody would care.

the stupid dumbass was such an idiot though he thought SD fans would drive up and support them EVEN after he gave them the middle finger.

when I was in SD last year,a friend of mine that lives there who wants nothing to do with the chargers now,he told me that he only knows ONE chargers fan that goes up to LA to support them or watches them on tv,that he knows over 2 dozen charger fans that are doing the same as him,paying no attention to them whatsoever and will not take them back in SD if spanos comes crawling back.ONLY if it was a new owner  that brought them back will they have anything to do with them. they understand you are a fool if you cheer on a spanos owned chargers team.

I am so proud of all the hundreds of THOUSANDS of SAN DIEGO charger fans that stayed loyal to their city and did not give asshole spanos a dime of their money.  they are true charger fans who are sending spanos and the NFL a message.


Billo,you should watch this short video here.You have THIS guy to thank for your Rams coming back to LA LA land. He had a small role in  it but a very important part to do with it no less though.

TNF Presents: Like They Never Left

this video debunks poopers lies that LA has fair weather fans.The announcer in that video who did the last game in LA there for the Rams says in there so well-this is really sad this is happening.LA was such a great football town for the Rams.

The Rams were LA's first pro sports team,they were there before the dodgers and the lakers.they belong there far more than they do.sure their original home was cleveland but thats not where they belong,they only played there about five years before they left.Hardly enough time to get a fan base.LOL

as i said before,Gee you THINK?

Super (sad) Chargers: Team struggling mightily to draw home fans in Los Angeles

*Where are Chargers fans?*







Where are they indeed,i dont see ONE charger fan there. you SURE this game wasnt in kansas city?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

well since there are still a couple hours left till the big game tonight i will try ONE MORE TIME from you Billo_Really
were you aware of these facts here that the original owner of the chargers Baron Hilton,the REASON he moved the chargers to san diego from LA after being there for just one year was because he could not compete with the Rams? LOL

Like i said earlier,despite the fact the Chargers had an 8-4 record their one year in LA in 1960 and making it as far as the AFC title game they lost to the Oilers before moving the team to SD,they only averaged 11 to 14,000 per game. The Rams on the other hand having the opposite record at 4-8 that year,THEY averaged 77,000 fans a year.

Then, as quickly as they arrived, the Chargers were gone. After just one season, Hilton moved the team to San Diego. Los Angeles had responded to the Chargers’ existence with a collective shrug.

“We were kind of just a bump on a log,” said Don Rogers, a center on the 1960 team.

one Chargers players even poked fun at their dwindling support. Rogers remembered emerging from the tunnel with teammate Don Norton and staring up at vast, empty bleachers. Each week, they turned to each other and made the same joke.

“We’d just shake our heads and say, ‘They’re staying away by the thousands,’” Rogers said.
Chargers’ genesis in L.A. a forgotten footnote – Orange County Register

spanos obviously did not pay attention to the LA TIMES when they did a poll of NFL fans in LA what team they wanted back the most. as you can see for yourself to no surprise the Rams ruled at #1  with 60% of the votes, Raiders second with 30% of the votes-"they have a big fanbase as well but it is LIMITED"  and the chargers in a Distant third with 10% of the votes. Nobody in LA wants you chargers,go back to san diego.wont matter if they win either,LA fans are not going to drop their loyalty to the rams with their history there and the chargers dont even play second fiddle,they play fourth fiddle behind UCLA and USC.lol

Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!


PLUS  Dan Dieforf who was an announcer for monday night football from 1983 to 1987,he came out and said in all his years as being an announcer for monday night football whenever they had the Raiders on,their home games where NEVER shown.

The networks never showed the Raiders games on monday night football because unlike the Rams,they had a half empty stadium every sunday out there even when they were great and won the superbowl.   The Raiders drew such horrible crowds out there they had to start tarping off the upper level seats.  Here is the proof they were never embraced in LA.the year after they won the superbowl,the next season,for their home opener,they only drew a crowd of just over 44,000 The Oakland Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA but clearly nobody in LA cared.

The Rams on the other hand,they had such large crowds they were on monday night football DOZENS of times in the 70's and 80's,you can look it up yourselves.

The reason they got so many home games in LA on monday night football was they had regular crowds that ALWAYS looked like this all the time.

No wonder Kroneke wanted the hell out of dodge the fact the rams most the time in stank louis,played in a place that looked liked a ghost town.






and a pic taken here in the 1976 season





AND a video of them playing against the then st louis cardinals in LA as you can see in the 1970's as well. This was ALWAYS the norm other than the early ninetys when they hated that evil bitch owner who dismanteled the team trading away eric dickerson and other ram greats making them a bad team,they hated the freaking OWNER cause they BEGGED her to seel the team and she would not.

you look in the stands IN THIS VIDEO,not an empty seat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

will be watching for this tonight,hope it gets televised,would be great to see it be shown on a NATIONAL televised game. well games starts in about ten minutes better head on out to go watch it now.



Rams fans, if you are at the game and can help roll out the RAMS HOUSE! tifo in front of a national television audience, meet the crew in Section 29 just before kickoff... we need all the help we can get! wish I could have been there to help out but oh well,I WILL be with them there in spirit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i sure love the warped logic of pooper that i am a fair weather fan.somehow i am a fair weather fan EVEN THOUGH i suffered through the embarrassing year thei first year back in LA under the worst coach ever jeff fisher when they only one like three games but yet since i watched ALL 16 games,I am a fair weather fan. and somehow even after the evil bitch owner traded eric dickerson away and made them a crappy team in the early 90's and were so horrible during those times,even though EVERY CHANCE I COULD GET when they would show the rams on tv back in those days and they were crappy and i never missed those games always getting excited about them,i am a fair weather fan according to pooper who is on drugs obviously.


----------



## Billo_Really

Rams are the best team in football.  Next up, the Eagles.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> Rams are the best team in football.  Next up, the Eagles.



actually next team they play is the shitbirds in seattle.wilsons ass is grass.


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams are the best team in football.  Next up, the Eagles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually next team they play is the shitbirds in seattle.wilsons ass is grass.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I realized that after I posted it.

If Earl Thomas didn't break his leg before, it would be broken by Monday.

There is a certain kind of joy beating people in front of the people they love.

That KC game was hot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams are the best team in football.  Next up, the Eagles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually next team they play is the shitbirds in seattle.wilsons ass is grass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I realized that after I posted it.
> 
> If Earl Thomas didn't break his leg before, it would be broken by Monday.
> 
> There is a certain kind of joy beating people in front of the people they love.
> 
> That KC game was hot.
Click to expand...


while you are here,WHY is it i cant get a reply from you on THIS post?
Rams bitches!

gee you THINK? lol

Super (sad) Chargers: Team struggling mightily to draw home fans in Los Angeles

The Chargers are feeling left out in Los Angeles

let me add these two pics as well in case you missed them.






.


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> I wish i could have been at that game so i could have seen this hilarious moment which occured about an hour before the game. Many Ram fans were heard saying-Go back to San Diego,this is OUR house. that is some funny shit there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is still some more funny shit.
> 
> Idiot spanos wants us all to believe there is a fight for LA when there is no fight the fact HE has to pay Kroneke rent to play there.comedy gold.


I hate the Chargers even more since they took our two cornerbacks.


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> while you are here,WHY is it i cant get a reply from you on THIS post?
> Rams bitches!
> 
> let me add these two pics as well in case you missed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Is Mahone the real deal?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> while you are here,WHY is it i cant get a reply from you on THIS post?
> Rams bitches!
> 
> let me add these two pics as well in case you missed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Is Mahone the real deal?
Click to expand...



this guy is for sure hall of fame material as long as he is not injury prone and a wimp like jim mcmahon,brain griese who both  had talent but had to retire early cause they could not take a hit. Looks like Wentz is now inn the same boat with them as well .LOL I sure am happy the Rams did not listen to me when i kept saying -draft wentx,what the hell are you doing taking Goff? LOL  BEST DRAFT CHOICE EVER!!!!! other than my man eric dickerson of course who STILL has the single season touchdown record. Todd Gurley is indeed this generations eric dickerson,if there was any running back i would like to see break it,hope it is HIM someday.

how many QB's came thrown the ball with their NON trowing arm and compete it down the field? very few in the game have ever done that I am guessing,this kid is indeed something special,that cant be debated.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish i could have been at that game so i could have seen this hilarious moment which occured about an hour before the game. Many Ram fans were heard saying-Go back to San Diego,this is OUR house. that is some funny shit there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is still some more funny shit.
> 
> Idiot spanos wants us all to believe there is a fight for LA when there is no fight the fact HE has to pay Kroneke rent to play there.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the Chargers even more since they took our two cornerbacks.
Click to expand...


then i would think YOU would love it every bit as much as I do how they now have SIXTEEN road games a year now instead of just 8?

You DO realise that the Rams always had that problem the majority of their years in stank louis as well right?

I still cannot believe that spanos did not get it that this is what would happen to him in LA if he left,that they would go from games that looked like THIS all the time in san diego,just take a look at the fist 5 seconds you see that game PACKED in the video from the game in 2104 in SAN DIEGO

 you CLEARLY hear in this video a loud outroar of SAN DIEGO fans as well. not the case in that game below in carson.LOL

to games that look like THIS now in CARSON?




notice all those empty seats with mostly seahawk fans there? everybody else in the country like myself and you all knew it would happen.


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> this guy is for sure hall of fame material as long as he is not injury prone and a wimp like jim mcmahon,brain griese who both  had talent but had to retire early cause they could not take a hit. Looks like Wentz is now inn the same boat with them as well .LOL I sure am happy the Rams did not listen to me when i kept saying -draft wentx,what the hell are you doing taking Goff? LOL  BEST DRAFT CHOICE EVER!!!!! other than my man eric dickerson of course who STILL has the single season touchdown record. Todd Gurley is indeed this generations eric dickerson,if there was any running back i would like to see break it,hope it is HIM someday.
> 
> how many QB's came thrown the ball with their NON trowing arm and compete it down the field? very few in the game have ever done that I am guessing,this kid is indeed something special,that cant be debated.


What do you think Earl Thomas is thinking right now?


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> then i would think YOU would love it every bit as much as I do how they now have SIXTEEN road games a year now instead of just 8?
> 
> You DO realise that the Rams always had that problem the majority of their years in stank louis as well right?
> 
> I still cannot believe that spanos did not get it that this is what would happen to him in LA if he left,that they would go from games that looked like THIS all the time in san diego,just take a look at the fist 5 seconds you see that game PACKED in the video from the game in 2104 in SAN DIEGO
> 
> you CLEARLY hear in this video a loud outroar of SAN DIEGO fans as well. not the case in that game below in carson.LOL
> 
> to games that look like THIS now in CARSON?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice all those empty seats with mostly seahawk fans there? everybody else in the country like myself and you all knew it would happen.


If the Chargers would get all Latino players, they'd sell out every home game in Carson.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> this guy is for sure hall of fame material as long as he is not injury prone and a wimp like jim mcmahon,brain griese who both  had talent but had to retire early cause they could not take a hit. Looks like Wentz is now inn the same boat with them as well .LOL I sure am happy the Rams did not listen to me when i kept saying -draft wentx,what the hell are you doing taking Goff? LOL  BEST DRAFT CHOICE EVER!!!!! other than my man eric dickerson of course who STILL has the single season touchdown record. Todd Gurley is indeed this generations eric dickerson,if there was any running back i would like to see break it,hope it is HIM someday.
> 
> how many QB's came thrown the ball with their NON trowing arm and compete it down the field? very few in the game have ever done that I am guessing,this kid is indeed something special,that cant be debated.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think Earl Thomas is thinking right now?
Click to expand...


probably still pissed at the arizona fans.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish i could have been at that game so i could have seen this hilarious moment which occured about an hour before the game. Many Ram fans were heard saying-Go back to San Diego,this is OUR house. that is some funny shit there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is still some more funny shit.
> 
> Idiot spanos wants us all to believe there is a fight for LA when there is no fight the fact HE has to pay Kroneke rent to play there.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the Chargers even more since they took our two cornerbacks.
Click to expand...



the chargers fight for LA is all over now .Rams OWN their sorry ass.go back to san diego dean,when are you going to get it,nobody wants your sorry ass in LA.






same thing again.Just like last time when the chiefs fans took over,Niner fans ruled the roost in last sundays game.LOL

Chargers' Stub Hub Center Is Filled With 49ers Fans During Today's Game (PIC)

second verse same as the first.

Chargers LA Experiment Continues To Be A Joke As 49ers Fans Take Over Their Stadium

totally pathetic.

Niners become latest fanbase to completely take over the Chargers' stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Time for another game of "Spot the Los Angeles Chargers fans in an image of a Los Angeles Chargers home game"  as i said,second verse,same as first.










Whats REALLY comical though is even dan fouts loves it that the chargers are bombing in LA so badly.


Dan Fouts Rips Los Angeles Chargers Home Crowd In Week 1
CBS’s national broadcast going in on the Chargers. As a San Diegan, I love it. As someone who is supposed to be a dispassionate observer of the NFL for my job, I think we can all realize this is a joke and an embarrassment to the league.

In the second-biggest market in the country, the Chargers can’t find 25,000 of their own fans to pack a tiny soccer stadium. It’s pathetic.

It won’t change any time soon.

The “Fight for LA” has been a pathetic mess and a complete failure. There’s no other way to see it.


This keeps on getting pointed out, but the Chargers will be in serious trouble when they move to the Inglewood stadium. They can’t fill an MLS stadium with their own fans in Year 2 — how are they supposed to fill a 70,000-plus-seat stadium in a couple years?

The move from San Diego looks worse and worse by the week

amen to that.


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> probably still pissed at the arizona fans.LOL


I like how he flipped the Seattle bench the "bird", when he was being carted off the field.


----------



## KissMy

Rams are the shit! They remain the only undefeated team as they kicked the Broncos ass in their own mile high stadium at well below freezing temp!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> Rams are the shit! They remain the only undefeated team as they kicked the Broncos ass in their own mile high stadium at well below freezing temp!



I see you have got over your butthurt on the rams leaving that dump  stank louis you live in and  coming back to LA where they belong.


----------



## outlier

If I didn't like LA and didn't think the Rams belonged there and liked Trump I would think you were an asshole.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

these next four weeks starting today,we will find out if  the rams defense has been fixed and improved,they look good when they face a journeyman quarterback but EVERYTIME they have faced an elite quarterback,three weeks in a row,their defense got torched when they faced rivers,wilson and cousins.

this month starting today we will find out what kind of a team they REALLY are and just how good they REALLY are and how good the defense REALLY  is since starting today,they face four elite quarterbacks,today beginning today with Aaron Rodgers,then next week Drew Brees,then Russel Wilson again,and then Mahomes of the chiefs.thats FOUR elite quarterbacks.so this month is their real test where we get to find out how good they REALLY are.those previous three weeks when they faced those 3 elite quarterbacks i just mentioned,they did not look so good,their defense was a disgrace looking like a high school defense,that wont win you a superbowl,just ask dan marino whose defense always gave up a quick touchdown as soon as they always scored.


----------



## KissMy

Rams woke up & decided to score a couple times.


----------



## sealybobo

KissMy said:


> Rams woke up & decided to score a couple times.


Missed the two point conversion. I hope they beat Green Bay I’m a Detroit lion. 

The rams must have a bi coming up. This is their 8th game only the 7th game for Green Bay.


----------



## Marion Morrison

LA RAM FAN said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish i could have been at that game so i could have seen this hilarious moment which occured about an hour before the game. Many Ram fans were heard saying-Go back to San Diego,this is OUR house. that is some funny shit there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is still some more funny shit.
> 
> Idiot spanos wants us all to believe there is a fight for LA when there is no fight the fact HE has to pay Kroneke rent to play there.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the Chargers even more since they took our two cornerbacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the chargers fight for LA is all over now .Rams OWN their sorry ass.go back to san diego dean,when are you going to get it,nobody wants your sorry ass in LA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same thing again.Just like last time when the chiefs fans took over,Niner fans ruled the roost in last sundays game.LOL
> 
> Chargers' Stub Hub Center Is Filled With 49ers Fans During Today's Game (PIC)
> 
> second verse same as the first.
> 
> Chargers LA Experiment Continues To Be A Joke As 49ers Fans Take Over Their Stadium
> 
> totally pathetic.
> 
> Niners become latest fanbase to completely take over the Chargers' stadium
Click to expand...


Wow, no face and I still know it's Cassius Clay. I miss boxing. That "beat 'em when they're down" stuff sucks.


----------



## KissMy

LA RAM FAN said:


> these next four weeks starting today,we will find out if  the rams defense has been fixed and improved,they look good when they face a journeyman quarterback but EVERYTIME they have faced an elite quarterback,three weeks in a row,their defense got torched when they faced rivers,wilson and cousins.
> 
> this month starting today we will find out what kind of a team they REALLY are and just how good they REALLY are and how good the defense REALLY  is since starting today,they face four elite quarterbacks,today beginning today with Aaron Rodgers,then next week Drew Brees,then Russel Wilson again,and then Mahomes of the chiefs.thats FOUR elite quarterbacks.so this month is their real test where we get to find out how good they REALLY are.those previous three weeks when they faced those 3 elite quarterbacks i just mentioned,they did not look so good,their defense was a disgrace looking like a high school defense,that wont win you a superbowl,just ask dan marino whose defense always gave up a quick touchdown as soon as they always scored.



Rams Defense has kept the Packers score to their 2nd lowest of the year at halftime. So i would say the Rams have a good defense. They could not have remained undefeated this long without a good defense.


----------



## Wyatt earp

They losing 




.


----------



## KissMy

bear513 said:


> They losing.


Their just toying with them. Rams will hit the gas at the 2 minute warning. Then cause GB turnover & run out the clock..


----------



## KissMy

See it happened just like I said it would! Now Rams just need 1 first down & it's over.


----------



## Wyatt earp

KissMy said:


> See it happened just like I said it would!



Lol you got lucky 
....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> See it happened just like I said it would! Now Rams just need 1 first down & it's over.



yeah the fair weather fan that lives in that dump in hickville stank louis said so. mr fair weather fan who jumps on the bandwagon and will accept ANY football team in stank louis,jumps ship when his REAL football team the cardinals leave him for arizona and now only likes the rams cause it was the LAST football team he had in that dump city. if by some miracle,stank louis got another football team as we both know,you would bail on the rams and cheer for THAT team,you know it,i know it.

You wont even root for your REAL football team that has been playing in arizona for the last 30 plus years.the rams were never your football team,they belong in LA and yet you abondoned your cardinals for a team that never belonged to you in the first place  instead of cheering on your REAL football team that plays in Arizona.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bear513 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> See it happened just like I said it would!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you got lucky
> ....
Click to expand...


yeah same old story,the defense as always gets carved up again when they play an elite quarterback.They indeed got lucky,they almost gave this one away letting the pukers come back and get a touchdown late in the game. after that happenend,I was just waiting for the Rams defense to get torched and rodgers to lead them down for the winning field goal but like you said,my Rams got LUCKY and won only because that kick off returner for the packers had butter fingers and lost the fumble.If that had not happened,you just KNOW rodgers would have worked his magic and got them to kick the winning field goal.

Rodgers was limited in his mobility playing with a knee brace.That made a big difference in his play. the Rams indeed got lucky in this game. Luck it seems has been on their side this year,that could take them all the way to the superbowl.we shall see.again they are in thr toughest stretch of the season right now for this month,so far they dodged one bullet of the four bullets they had before this game,one down three to go.lets see how they do in these next three.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams woke up & decided to score a couple times.
> 
> 
> 
> Missed the two point conversion. I hope they beat Green Bay I’m a Detroit lion.
> 
> The rams must have a bi coming up. This is their 8th game only the 7th game for Green Bay.
Click to expand...


I am so happy they won this game,i cannot beging to tell you. If they lose this year,I did not want it to be against THIS team.I i so much hate the packers.Before shady brady and belicheat ruined the NFL with their scandals the dallas fagboys used to be my most hated team.

NOW  i hate the packers even more  than the cowboys because i cannot go ANYWHERE in my  city here in the midwest without seeing fucking green bay packer licence plates everwhere.the thing is when they used to suck for so long,you never saw green bay stuff.

if their going to fucking root for green bay get the fucking hell out of the midwest and go move to fucking green bay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams woke up & decided to score a couple times.
> 
> 
> 
> Missed the two point conversion. I hope they beat Green Bay I’m a Detroit lion.
> 
> The rams must have a bi coming up. This is their 8th game only the 7th game for Green Bay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so happy they won this game,i cannot beging to tell you. If they lose this year,I did not want it to be against THIS team.I i so much hate the packers.Before shady brady and belicheat ruined the NFL with their scandals the dallas fagboys used to be my most hated team.
> 
> NOW  i hate the packers even more because than the cowboys because i cannot go ANYWHERE in my fucking city here in the midwest without seeing fucking green bay packer licence plates everwhere.the thing is when they used to suck for so long,you never saw green bay stuff.
> 
> if their going to fucking root for green bay get the fucking hell out of the midwest and go move to fucking green bay!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

As much as Green Bay has dominated my division I don’t hate them. Brett Fabre and Aaron Rodgers are both great and fun to watch.

I hate Dallas. 

I’m rooting for the rams. They’ll blow it though and never win ever. Just my prediction. Come close though.


----------



## sealybobo

Marion Morrison said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish i could have been at that game so i could have seen this hilarious moment which occured about an hour before the game. Many Ram fans were heard saying-Go back to San Diego,this is OUR house. that is some funny shit there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is still some more funny shit.
> 
> Idiot spanos wants us all to believe there is a fight for LA when there is no fight the fact HE has to pay Kroneke rent to play there.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the Chargers even more since they took our two cornerbacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the chargers fight for LA is all over now .Rams OWN their sorry ass.go back to san diego dean,when are you going to get it,nobody wants your sorry ass in LA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same thing again.Just like last time when the chiefs fans took over,Niner fans ruled the roost in last sundays game.LOL
> 
> Chargers' Stub Hub Center Is Filled With 49ers Fans During Today's Game (PIC)
> 
> second verse same as the first.
> 
> Chargers LA Experiment Continues To Be A Joke As 49ers Fans Take Over Their Stadium
> 
> totally pathetic.
> 
> Niners become latest fanbase to completely take over the Chargers' stadium
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, no face and I still know it's Cassius Clay. I miss boxing. That "beat 'em when they're down" stuff sucks.
Click to expand...

Yea but boxers today don’t swing to knock out anymore. They box and win by score card. Gay,

They should make 100k if win by decision and $1million if by knock out.

And if they beat the hell out of each other but no knockout, they still get $1 million. Just try. I hated mayweather and pernell Whittaker (sp)?

Any boxer without a lot of tkos I don’t want to see fight


----------



## fbj

They have the eagles, steelers, chiefs, seattle, and saints coming up

If they beat all those teams I would fly to LA and eat cake out of a fat lady's ass lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams woke up & decided to score a couple times.
> 
> 
> 
> Missed the two point conversion. I hope they beat Green Bay I’m a Detroit lion.
> 
> The rams must have a bi coming up. This is their 8th game only the 7th game for Green Bay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so happy they won this game,i cannot beging to tell you. If they lose this year,I did not want it to be against THIS team.I i so much hate the packers.Before shady brady and belicheat ruined the NFL with their scandals the dallas fagboys used to be my most hated team.
> 
> NOW  i hate the packers even more because than the cowboys because i cannot go ANYWHERE in my fucking city here in the midwest without seeing fucking green bay packer licence plates everwhere.the thing is when they used to suck for so long,you never saw green bay stuff.
> 
> if their going to fucking root for green bay get the fucking hell out of the midwest and go move to fucking green bay!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as Green Bay has dominated my division I don’t hate them. Brett Fabre and Aaron Rodgers are both great and fun to watch.
> 
> I hate Dallas.
> 
> I’m rooting for the rams. They’ll blow it though and never win ever. Just my prediction. Come close though.
Click to expand...


I hate the dallas fagboys as well and they used to be my most hated team.the pukers though have replaced them because here in the midwest,everytime i turn around i see fucking green bay packer stuff everywhere,they have replaced the cowboys as americans team. i just bet if the packers started losing all the time like they did in the 70's and 80's ,all these packer fans here in the midwest would bail on them in a second.i mean where the hell were they in the 70's and 80's when they were horrible? they sure were not in my town here thats for sure.

I dont think the Rams will go undefeated this year as you once asked.But I DO see them going 15-1 and having the best record in the NFC.I cant see them winning next week on the road in NO.so i think that will be their first loss. another one that concerns me is the bears game.

they might go 14-2 and lose that one cause as we saw in the broncos game in denver,their offense does not play well in cold weather.they only scored a mere TWO touchdowns in that game against a bad team,thats unimpressive and you just  know it will colder in chicago in december when the play the bears and will be facing a good defense.


the ONLY time im my life that I had the great honor of seeing the LOS ANGELES Rams play in real life was in 1985 when they were here in kc and they went to the NFC championship game losing to the Bears who had that great defense. It was an october game in 85 against the chiefs here in kansas city.i will NEVER forget it. Dieter Brock was the quarterback for the Rams back then and Todd Blackledge for the chiefs.the Rams won that game 16 to 0.their offense was totally unimpressive that day but it was a thrill because it was the ONE TIME i got to see my man Eric Dickerson in real life. one of the greatest running backs ever if not the greatest.

there was a classmate of mie i tried to get to go to that game but he could not and later that week he said to me-hey man im sorry i didnt go to that game with you,how bout next weekend against the Broncos? and i said-man i hate the broncos,he just could not get it that i did not give a shit about the chiefs,that i did not go to that game to see the chiefs,that i ONLY went to see my LOS ANGELES Rams.


oh and guess what? I am super excited BECAUSE my job is having me to go to LA in a week for TWO weeks so while I am there I am FINALLY fr their first time in my life going to get to the see the Rams play in LOS ANGELES against the Seahawks.

and you KNOW how much i hate the seahawks so that will be a fun game to watch in REAL life.i cant wait to see the coolest looking uniforms in the world for that game.yahoo!!!!

that was the main reason i became a Rams fan is because i always thought they had the coolest looking uniforms in the country and ALSO of course since they played in LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fbj said:


> They have the eagles, steelers, chiefs, seattle, and saints coming up
> 
> If they beat all those teams I would fly to LA and eat cake out of a fat lady's ass lol



you got everything right except steelers,they dont play the steelers.


----------



## fbj

LA RAM FAN said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have the eagles, steelers, chiefs, seattle, and saints coming up
> 
> If they beat all those teams I would fly to LA and eat cake out of a fat lady's ass lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got everything right except steelers,they dont play the steelers.
Click to expand...


Plus they was ONE and DONE last year in the playoffs so they really have done nothing yet


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fbj said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have the eagles, steelers, chiefs, seattle, and saints coming up
> 
> If they beat all those teams I would fly to LA and eat cake out of a fat lady's ass lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got everything right except steelers,they dont play the steelers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus they was ONE and DONE last year in the playoffs so they really have done nothing yet
Click to expand...


yeah that was embarrassing.they pulled a marty shittenheimer,marty shittenhiemer when he was with the chiefs and chargers would always get his teams in the playoffs and they would go one and done all the time cause his mind would freeze up all the time.


----------



## fbj

LA RAM FAN said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have the eagles, steelers, chiefs, seattle, and saints coming up
> 
> If they beat all those teams I would fly to LA and eat cake out of a fat lady's ass lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got everything right except steelers,they dont play the steelers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus they was ONE and DONE last year in the playoffs so they really have done nothing yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah that was embarrassing.they pulled a marty shittenheimer,marty shittenhiemer when he was with the chiefs and chargers would always get his teams in the playoffs and they would go one and done all the time cause his mind would freeze up all the time.
Click to expand...


So now they are expecting to win for sure this year because 1 win gets them to NFC championship


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fbj said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have the eagles, steelers, chiefs, seattle, and saints coming up
> 
> If they beat all those teams I would fly to LA and eat cake out of a fat lady's ass lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got everything right except steelers,they dont play the steelers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus they was ONE and DONE last year in the playoffs so they really have done nothing yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah that was embarrassing.they pulled a marty shittenheimer,marty shittenhiemer when he was with the chiefs and chargers would always get his teams in the playoffs and they would go one and done all the time cause his mind would freeze up all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now they are expecting to win for sure this year because 1 win gets them to NFC championship
Click to expand...


thats WHY i think they at least will  get to the superbowl.last year they were not expecting to,they were just happy to have a winning record after a disasterous season their first year back in LA.this year they EXPECT to go to the superbowl and they seem to have a lot of confidance as well.

they wont have to worry about going on the road and playing outdoors in the cold which affects their offense as it did in the broncos game in denver so they dont have that to worry about.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams woke up & decided to score a couple times.
> 
> 
> 
> Missed the two point conversion. I hope they beat Green Bay I’m a Detroit lion.
> 
> The rams must have a bi coming up. This is their 8th game only the 7th game for Green Bay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so happy they won this game,i cannot beging to tell you. If they lose this year,I did not want it to be against THIS team.I i so much hate the packers.Before shady brady and belicheat ruined the NFL with their scandals the dallas fagboys used to be my most hated team.
> 
> NOW  i hate the packers even more because than the cowboys because i cannot go ANYWHERE in my fucking city here in the midwest without seeing fucking green bay packer licence plates everwhere.the thing is when they used to suck for so long,you never saw green bay stuff.
> 
> if their going to fucking root for green bay get the fucking hell out of the midwest and go move to fucking green bay!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as Green Bay has dominated my division I don’t hate them. Brett Fabre and Aaron Rodgers are both great and fun to watch.
> 
> I hate Dallas.
> 
> I’m rooting for the rams. They’ll blow it though and never win ever. Just my prediction. Come close though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate the dallas fagboys as well and they used to be my most hated team.the pukers though have replaced them because here in the midwest,everytime i turn around i see fucking green bay packer stuff everywhere,they have replaced the cowboys as americans team. i just bet if the packers started losing all the time like they did in the 70's and 80's ,all these packer fans here in the midwest would bail on them in a second.i mean where the hell were they in the 70's and 80's when they were horrible? they sure were not in my town here thats for sure.
> 
> I dont think the Rams will go undefeated this year as you once asked.But I DO see them going 15-1 and having the best record in the NFC.I cant see them winning next week on the road in NO.so i think that will be their first loss. another one that concerns me is the bears game.
> 
> they might go 14-2 and lose that one cause as we saw in the broncos game in denver,their offense does not play well in cold weather.they only scored a mere TWO touchdowns in that game against a bad team,thats unimpressive and you just  know it will colder in chicago in december when the play the bears and will be facing a good defense.
> 
> 
> the ONLY time im my life that I had the great honor of seeing the LOS ANGELES Rams play in real life was in 1985 when they were here in kc and they went to the NFC championship game losing to the Bears who had that great defense. It was an october game in 85 against the chiefs here in kansas city.i will NEVER forget it. Dieter Brock was the quarterback for the Rams back then and Todd Blackledge for the chiefs.the Rams won that game 16 to 0.their offense was totally unimpressive that day but it was a thrill because it was the ONE TIME i got to see my man Eric Dickerson in real life. one of the greatest running backs ever if not the greatest.
> 
> there was a classmate of mie i tried to get to go to that game but he could not and later that week he said to me-hey man im sorry i didnt go to that game with you,how bout next weekend against the Broncos? and i said-man i hate the broncos,he just could not get it that i did not give a shit about the chiefs,that i did not go to that game to see the chiefs,that i ONLY went to see my LOS ANGELES Rams.
> 
> 
> oh and guess what? I am super excited BECAUSE my job is having me to go to LA in a week for TWO weeks so while I am there I am FINALLY fr their first time in my life going to get to the see the Rams play in LOS ANGELES against the Seahawks.
> 
> and you KNOW how much i hate the seahawks so that will be a fun game to watch in REAL life.i cant wait to see the coolest looking uniforms in the world for that game.yahoo!!!!
> 
> that was the main reason i became a Rams fan is because i always thought they had the coolest looking uniforms in the country and ALSO of course since they played in LA.
Click to expand...

Seattle is looking good.  I smell an upset coming up.

OMG you guys have the bye week the perfect time.  You have 2 more games and then you get a break.  

You guys could run the table.  

But I do predict the Rams will never win a superbowl.  Not while you are alive.  LOL.


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams woke up & decided to score a couple times.
> 
> 
> 
> Missed the two point conversion. I hope they beat Green Bay I’m a Detroit lion.
> 
> The rams must have a bi coming up. This is their 8th game only the 7th game for Green Bay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so happy they won this game,i cannot beging to tell you. If they lose this year,I did not want it to be against THIS team.I i so much hate the packers.Before shady brady and belicheat ruined the NFL with their scandals the dallas fagboys used to be my most hated team.
> 
> NOW  i hate the packers even more because than the cowboys because i cannot go ANYWHERE in my fucking city here in the midwest without seeing fucking green bay packer licence plates everwhere.the thing is when they used to suck for so long,you never saw green bay stuff.
> 
> if their going to fucking root for green bay get the fucking hell out of the midwest and go move to fucking green bay!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as Green Bay has dominated my division I don’t hate them. Brett Fabre and Aaron Rodgers are both great and fun to watch.
> 
> I hate Dallas.
> 
> I’m rooting for the rams. They’ll blow it though and never win ever. Just my prediction. Come close though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate the dallas fagboys as well and they used to be my most hated team.the pukers though have replaced them because here in the midwest,everytime i turn around i see fucking green bay packer stuff everywhere,they have replaced the cowboys as americans team. i just bet if the packers started losing all the time like they did in the 70's and 80's ,all these packer fans here in the midwest would bail on them in a second.i mean where the hell were they in the 70's and 80's when they were horrible? they sure were not in my town here thats for sure.
> 
> I dont think the Rams will go undefeated this year as you once asked.But I DO see them going 15-1 and having the best record in the NFC.I cant see them winning next week on the road in NO.so i think that will be their first loss. another one that concerns me is the bears game.
> 
> they might go 14-2 and lose that one cause as we saw in the broncos game in denver,their offense does not play well in cold weather.they only scored a mere TWO touchdowns in that game against a bad team,thats unimpressive and you just  know it will colder in chicago in december when the play the bears and will be facing a good defense.
> 
> 
> the ONLY time im my life that I had the great honor of seeing the LOS ANGELES Rams play in real life was in 1985 when they were here in kc and they went to the NFC championship game losing to the Bears who had that great defense. It was an october game in 85 against the chiefs here in kansas city.i will NEVER forget it. Dieter Brock was the quarterback for the Rams back then and Todd Blackledge for the chiefs.the Rams won that game 16 to 0.their offense was totally unimpressive that day but it was a thrill because it was the ONE TIME i got to see my man Eric Dickerson in real life. one of the greatest running backs ever if not the greatest.
> 
> there was a classmate of mie i tried to get to go to that game but he could not and later that week he said to me-hey man im sorry i didnt go to that game with you,how bout next weekend against the Broncos? and i said-man i hate the broncos,he just could not get it that i did not give a shit about the chiefs,that i did not go to that game to see the chiefs,that i ONLY went to see my LOS ANGELES Rams.
> 
> 
> oh and guess what? I am super excited BECAUSE my job is having me to go to LA in a week for TWO weeks so while I am there I am FINALLY fr their first time in my life going to get to the see the Rams play in LOS ANGELES against the Seahawks.
> 
> and you KNOW how much i hate the seahawks so that will be a fun game to watch in REAL life.i cant wait to see the coolest looking uniforms in the world for that game.yahoo!!!!
> 
> that was the main reason i became a Rams fan is because i always thought they had the coolest looking uniforms in the country and ALSO of course since they played in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seattle is looking good.  I smell an upset coming up.
> 
> OMG you guys have the bye week the perfect time.  You have 2 more games and then you get a break.
> 
> You guys could run the table.
> 
> But I do predict the Rams will never win a superbowl.  Not while you are alive.  LOL.
Click to expand...



No NFL team should ever want to go in the playoffs undefeated


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams woke up & decided to score a couple times.
> 
> 
> 
> Missed the two point conversion. I hope they beat Green Bay I’m a Detroit lion.
> 
> The rams must have a bi coming up. This is their 8th game only the 7th game for Green Bay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so happy they won this game,i cannot beging to tell you. If they lose this year,I did not want it to be against THIS team.I i so much hate the packers.Before shady brady and belicheat ruined the NFL with their scandals the dallas fagboys used to be my most hated team.
> 
> NOW  i hate the packers even more because than the cowboys because i cannot go ANYWHERE in my fucking city here in the midwest without seeing fucking green bay packer licence plates everwhere.the thing is when they used to suck for so long,you never saw green bay stuff.
> 
> if their going to fucking root for green bay get the fucking hell out of the midwest and go move to fucking green bay!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as Green Bay has dominated my division I don’t hate them. Brett Fabre and Aaron Rodgers are both great and fun to watch.
> 
> I hate Dallas.
> 
> I’m rooting for the rams. They’ll blow it though and never win ever. Just my prediction. Come close though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate the dallas fagboys as well and they used to be my most hated team.the pukers though have replaced them because here in the midwest,everytime i turn around i see fucking green bay packer stuff everywhere,they have replaced the cowboys as americans team. i just bet if the packers started losing all the time like they did in the 70's and 80's ,all these packer fans here in the midwest would bail on them in a second.i mean where the hell were they in the 70's and 80's when they were horrible? they sure were not in my town here thats for sure.
> 
> I dont think the Rams will go undefeated this year as you once asked.But I DO see them going 15-1 and having the best record in the NFC.I cant see them winning next week on the road in NO.so i think that will be their first loss. another one that concerns me is the bears game.
> 
> they might go 14-2 and lose that one cause as we saw in the broncos game in denver,their offense does not play well in cold weather.they only scored a mere TWO touchdowns in that game against a bad team,thats unimpressive and you just  know it will colder in chicago in december when the play the bears and will be facing a good defense.
> 
> 
> the ONLY time im my life that I had the great honor of seeing the LOS ANGELES Rams play in real life was in 1985 when they were here in kc and they went to the NFC championship game losing to the Bears who had that great defense. It was an october game in 85 against the chiefs here in kansas city.i will NEVER forget it. Dieter Brock was the quarterback for the Rams back then and Todd Blackledge for the chiefs.the Rams won that game 16 to 0.their offense was totally unimpressive that day but it was a thrill because it was the ONE TIME i got to see my man Eric Dickerson in real life. one of the greatest running backs ever if not the greatest.
> 
> there was a classmate of mie i tried to get to go to that game but he could not and later that week he said to me-hey man im sorry i didnt go to that game with you,how bout next weekend against the Broncos? and i said-man i hate the broncos,he just could not get it that i did not give a shit about the chiefs,that i did not go to that game to see the chiefs,that i ONLY went to see my LOS ANGELES Rams.
> 
> 
> oh and guess what? I am super excited BECAUSE my job is having me to go to LA in a week for TWO weeks so while I am there I am FINALLY fr their first time in my life going to get to the see the Rams play in LOS ANGELES against the Seahawks.
> 
> and you KNOW how much i hate the seahawks so that will be a fun game to watch in REAL life.i cant wait to see the coolest looking uniforms in the world for that game.yahoo!!!!
> 
> that was the main reason i became a Rams fan is because i always thought they had the coolest looking uniforms in the country and ALSO of course since they played in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seattle is looking good.  I smell an upset coming up.
> 
> OMG you guys have the bye week the perfect time.  You have 2 more games and then you get a break.
> 
> You guys could run the table.
> 
> But I do predict the Rams will never win a superbowl.  Not while you are alive.  LOL.
Click to expand...


they took them once before in seattle,the LOUDEST stadium in the country where it is  a nightmare for opposing offenses.I think they can take them again in LA.would not surprise me if they DID  upset them though,this is a division game and they will be out for blood wanting to badly win that game and they have played well lately after getting off to a bad start.

the rams barely escaped  last time and still have yet to show they can stop an elite quarterback.It will probably be either Brees or wilson that knocks them from the unbeaten ranks and yeah your right,the bye comes at the PERFECT time for my Rams..

did you see the  part where i will be at that game and will FINALLY see my first Rams game in LOS ANGELES baby?


----------



## KissMy

fbj said:


> They have the eagles, steelers, chiefs, seattle, and saints coming up
> 
> If they beat all those teams I would fly to LA and eat cake out of a fat lady's ass lol


Rams only hurdles are Chiefs & Saints. The others ain't nothing or don't play them. Worst case Rams will be 14-2 going into playoffs.


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed the two point conversion. I hope they beat Green Bay I’m a Detroit lion.
> 
> The rams must have a bi coming up. This is their 8th game only the 7th game for Green Bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy they won this game,i cannot beging to tell you. If they lose this year,I did not want it to be against THIS team.I i so much hate the packers.Before shady brady and belicheat ruined the NFL with their scandals the dallas fagboys used to be my most hated team.
> 
> NOW  i hate the packers even more because than the cowboys because i cannot go ANYWHERE in my fucking city here in the midwest without seeing fucking green bay packer licence plates everwhere.the thing is when they used to suck for so long,you never saw green bay stuff.
> 
> if their going to fucking root for green bay get the fucking hell out of the midwest and go move to fucking green bay!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as Green Bay has dominated my division I don’t hate them. Brett Fabre and Aaron Rodgers are both great and fun to watch.
> 
> I hate Dallas.
> 
> I’m rooting for the rams. They’ll blow it though and never win ever. Just my prediction. Come close though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate the dallas fagboys as well and they used to be my most hated team.the pukers though have replaced them because here in the midwest,everytime i turn around i see fucking green bay packer stuff everywhere,they have replaced the cowboys as americans team. i just bet if the packers started losing all the time like they did in the 70's and 80's ,all these packer fans here in the midwest would bail on them in a second.i mean where the hell were they in the 70's and 80's when they were horrible? they sure were not in my town here thats for sure.
> 
> I dont think the Rams will go undefeated this year as you once asked.But I DO see them going 15-1 and having the best record in the NFC.I cant see them winning next week on the road in NO.so i think that will be their first loss. another one that concerns me is the bears game.
> 
> they might go 14-2 and lose that one cause as we saw in the broncos game in denver,their offense does not play well in cold weather.they only scored a mere TWO touchdowns in that game against a bad team,thats unimpressive and you just  know it will colder in chicago in december when the play the bears and will be facing a good defense.
> 
> 
> the ONLY time im my life that I had the great honor of seeing the LOS ANGELES Rams play in real life was in 1985 when they were here in kc and they went to the NFC championship game losing to the Bears who had that great defense. It was an october game in 85 against the chiefs here in kansas city.i will NEVER forget it. Dieter Brock was the quarterback for the Rams back then and Todd Blackledge for the chiefs.the Rams won that game 16 to 0.their offense was totally unimpressive that day but it was a thrill because it was the ONE TIME i got to see my man Eric Dickerson in real life. one of the greatest running backs ever if not the greatest.
> 
> there was a classmate of mie i tried to get to go to that game but he could not and later that week he said to me-hey man im sorry i didnt go to that game with you,how bout next weekend against the Broncos? and i said-man i hate the broncos,he just could not get it that i did not give a shit about the chiefs,that i did not go to that game to see the chiefs,that i ONLY went to see my LOS ANGELES Rams.
> 
> 
> oh and guess what? I am super excited BECAUSE my job is having me to go to LA in a week for TWO weeks so while I am there I am FINALLY fr their first time in my life going to get to the see the Rams play in LOS ANGELES against the Seahawks.
> 
> and you KNOW how much i hate the seahawks so that will be a fun game to watch in REAL life.i cant wait to see the coolest looking uniforms in the world for that game.yahoo!!!!
> 
> that was the main reason i became a Rams fan is because i always thought they had the coolest looking uniforms in the country and ALSO of course since they played in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seattle is looking good.  I smell an upset coming up.
> 
> OMG you guys have the bye week the perfect time.  You have 2 more games and then you get a break.
> 
> You guys could run the table.
> 
> But I do predict the Rams will never win a superbowl.  Not while you are alive.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No NFL team should ever want to go in the playoffs undefeated
Click to expand...

Where have you been?  I haven't heard from you in awhile.  You're one of the best thread starters.  Very interesting guy.  Did you get fired?  Sued for sexual harrassment?  What's new?


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed the two point conversion. I hope they beat Green Bay I’m a Detroit lion.
> 
> The rams must have a bi coming up. This is their 8th game only the 7th game for Green Bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy they won this game,i cannot beging to tell you. If they lose this year,I did not want it to be against THIS team.I i so much hate the packers.Before shady brady and belicheat ruined the NFL with their scandals the dallas fagboys used to be my most hated team.
> 
> NOW  i hate the packers even more because than the cowboys because i cannot go ANYWHERE in my fucking city here in the midwest without seeing fucking green bay packer licence plates everwhere.the thing is when they used to suck for so long,you never saw green bay stuff.
> 
> if their going to fucking root for green bay get the fucking hell out of the midwest and go move to fucking green bay!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as Green Bay has dominated my division I don’t hate them. Brett Fabre and Aaron Rodgers are both great and fun to watch.
> 
> I hate Dallas.
> 
> I’m rooting for the rams. They’ll blow it though and never win ever. Just my prediction. Come close though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate the dallas fagboys as well and they used to be my most hated team.the pukers though have replaced them because here in the midwest,everytime i turn around i see fucking green bay packer stuff everywhere,they have replaced the cowboys as americans team. i just bet if the packers started losing all the time like they did in the 70's and 80's ,all these packer fans here in the midwest would bail on them in a second.i mean where the hell were they in the 70's and 80's when they were horrible? they sure were not in my town here thats for sure.
> 
> I dont think the Rams will go undefeated this year as you once asked.But I DO see them going 15-1 and having the best record in the NFC.I cant see them winning next week on the road in NO.so i think that will be their first loss. another one that concerns me is the bears game.
> 
> they might go 14-2 and lose that one cause as we saw in the broncos game in denver,their offense does not play well in cold weather.they only scored a mere TWO touchdowns in that game against a bad team,thats unimpressive and you just  know it will colder in chicago in december when the play the bears and will be facing a good defense.
> 
> 
> the ONLY time im my life that I had the great honor of seeing the LOS ANGELES Rams play in real life was in 1985 when they were here in kc and they went to the NFC championship game losing to the Bears who had that great defense. It was an october game in 85 against the chiefs here in kansas city.i will NEVER forget it. Dieter Brock was the quarterback for the Rams back then and Todd Blackledge for the chiefs.the Rams won that game 16 to 0.their offense was totally unimpressive that day but it was a thrill because it was the ONE TIME i got to see my man Eric Dickerson in real life. one of the greatest running backs ever if not the greatest.
> 
> there was a classmate of mie i tried to get to go to that game but he could not and later that week he said to me-hey man im sorry i didnt go to that game with you,how bout next weekend against the Broncos? and i said-man i hate the broncos,he just could not get it that i did not give a shit about the chiefs,that i did not go to that game to see the chiefs,that i ONLY went to see my LOS ANGELES Rams.
> 
> 
> oh and guess what? I am super excited BECAUSE my job is having me to go to LA in a week for TWO weeks so while I am there I am FINALLY fr their first time in my life going to get to the see the Rams play in LOS ANGELES against the Seahawks.
> 
> and you KNOW how much i hate the seahawks so that will be a fun game to watch in REAL life.i cant wait to see the coolest looking uniforms in the world for that game.yahoo!!!!
> 
> that was the main reason i became a Rams fan is because i always thought they had the coolest looking uniforms in the country and ALSO of course since they played in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seattle is looking good.  I smell an upset coming up.
> 
> OMG you guys have the bye week the perfect time.  You have 2 more games and then you get a break.
> 
> You guys could run the table.
> 
> But I do predict the Rams will never win a superbowl.  Not while you are alive.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they took them once before in seattle,the LOUDEST stadium in the country where it is  a nightmare for opposing offenses.I think they can take them again in LA.would not surprise me if they DID  upset them though,this is a division game and they will be out for blood wanting to badly win that game and they have played well lately after getting off to a bad start.
> 
> the rams barely escaped  last time and still have yet to show they can stop an elite quarterback.It will probably be either Brees or wilson that knocks them from the unbeaten ranks and yeah your right,the bye comes at the PERFECT time for my Rams..
> 
> did you see the  part where i will be at that game and will FINALLY see my first Rams game in LOS ANGELES baby?
Click to expand...

Yes I'm happy for you.  How exciting!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy they won this game,i cannot beging to tell you. If they lose this year,I did not want it to be against THIS team.I i so much hate the packers.Before shady brady and belicheat ruined the NFL with their scandals the dallas fagboys used to be my most hated team.
> 
> NOW  i hate the packers even more because than the cowboys because i cannot go ANYWHERE in my fucking city here in the midwest without seeing fucking green bay packer licence plates everwhere.the thing is when they used to suck for so long,you never saw green bay stuff.
> 
> if their going to fucking root for green bay get the fucking hell out of the midwest and go move to fucking green bay!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> As much as Green Bay has dominated my division I don’t hate them. Brett Fabre and Aaron Rodgers are both great and fun to watch.
> 
> I hate Dallas.
> 
> I’m rooting for the rams. They’ll blow it though and never win ever. Just my prediction. Come close though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate the dallas fagboys as well and they used to be my most hated team.the pukers though have replaced them because here in the midwest,everytime i turn around i see fucking green bay packer stuff everywhere,they have replaced the cowboys as americans team. i just bet if the packers started losing all the time like they did in the 70's and 80's ,all these packer fans here in the midwest would bail on them in a second.i mean where the hell were they in the 70's and 80's when they were horrible? they sure were not in my town here thats for sure.
> 
> I dont think the Rams will go undefeated this year as you once asked.But I DO see them going 15-1 and having the best record in the NFC.I cant see them winning next week on the road in NO.so i think that will be their first loss. another one that concerns me is the bears game.
> 
> they might go 14-2 and lose that one cause as we saw in the broncos game in denver,their offense does not play well in cold weather.they only scored a mere TWO touchdowns in that game against a bad team,thats unimpressive and you just  know it will colder in chicago in december when the play the bears and will be facing a good defense.
> 
> 
> the ONLY time im my life that I had the great honor of seeing the LOS ANGELES Rams play in real life was in 1985 when they were here in kc and they went to the NFC championship game losing to the Bears who had that great defense. It was an october game in 85 against the chiefs here in kansas city.i will NEVER forget it. Dieter Brock was the quarterback for the Rams back then and Todd Blackledge for the chiefs.the Rams won that game 16 to 0.their offense was totally unimpressive that day but it was a thrill because it was the ONE TIME i got to see my man Eric Dickerson in real life. one of the greatest running backs ever if not the greatest.
> 
> there was a classmate of mie i tried to get to go to that game but he could not and later that week he said to me-hey man im sorry i didnt go to that game with you,how bout next weekend against the Broncos? and i said-man i hate the broncos,he just could not get it that i did not give a shit about the chiefs,that i did not go to that game to see the chiefs,that i ONLY went to see my LOS ANGELES Rams.
> 
> 
> oh and guess what? I am super excited BECAUSE my job is having me to go to LA in a week for TWO weeks so while I am there I am FINALLY fr their first time in my life going to get to the see the Rams play in LOS ANGELES against the Seahawks.
> 
> and you KNOW how much i hate the seahawks so that will be a fun game to watch in REAL life.i cant wait to see the coolest looking uniforms in the world for that game.yahoo!!!!
> 
> that was the main reason i became a Rams fan is because i always thought they had the coolest looking uniforms in the country and ALSO of course since they played in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seattle is looking good.  I smell an upset coming up.
> 
> OMG you guys have the bye week the perfect time.  You have 2 more games and then you get a break.
> 
> You guys could run the table.
> 
> But I do predict the Rams will never win a superbowl.  Not while you are alive.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they took them once before in seattle,the LOUDEST stadium in the country where it is  a nightmare for opposing offenses.I think they can take them again in LA.would not surprise me if they DID  upset them though,this is a division game and they will be out for blood wanting to badly win that game and they have played well lately after getting off to a bad start.
> 
> the rams barely escaped  last time and still have yet to show they can stop an elite quarterback.It will probably be either Brees or wilson that knocks them from the unbeaten ranks and yeah your right,the bye comes at the PERFECT time for my Rams..
> 
> did you see the  part where i will be at that game and will FINALLY see my first Rams game in LOS ANGELES baby?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I'm happy for you.  How exciting!
Click to expand...



did you see THIS part of my post as well? I assume you agree thats pretty interesting?

the ONLY time im my life that I had the great honor of seeing the LOS ANGELES Rams play in real life was in 1985 when they were here in kc and they went to the NFC championship game losing to the Bears who had that great defense. It was an october game in 85 against the chiefs here in kansas city.i will NEVER forget it. Dieter Brock was the quarterback for the Rams back then and Todd Blackledge for the chiefs.the Rams won that game 16 to 0.their offense was totally unimpressive that day but it was a thrill because it was the ONE TIME i got to see my man Eric Dickerson in real life.one of the greatest running backs ever if not the greatest.

there was a classmate of mine i tried to get to go to that game but he could not and later that week he said to me-hey man im sorry i didnt go to that game with you,how bout next weekend against the Broncos? and i said-man i hate the broncos,he just could not get it that i did not give a shit about the chiefs,that i did not go to that game to see the chiefs,that i ONLY went to see my LOS ANGELES Rams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy they won this game,i cannot beging to tell you. If they lose this year,I did not want it to be against THIS team.I i so much hate the packers.Before shady brady and belicheat ruined the NFL with their scandals the dallas fagboys used to be my most hated team.
> 
> NOW  i hate the packers even more because than the cowboys because i cannot go ANYWHERE in my fucking city here in the midwest without seeing fucking green bay packer licence plates everwhere.the thing is when they used to suck for so long,you never saw green bay stuff.
> 
> if their going to fucking root for green bay get the fucking hell out of the midwest and go move to fucking green bay!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> As much as Green Bay has dominated my division I don’t hate them. Brett Fabre and Aaron Rodgers are both great and fun to watch.
> 
> I hate Dallas.
> 
> I’m rooting for the rams. They’ll blow it though and never win ever. Just my prediction. Come close though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate the dallas fagboys as well and they used to be my most hated team.the pukers though have replaced them because here in the midwest,everytime i turn around i see fucking green bay packer stuff everywhere,they have replaced the cowboys as americans team. i just bet if the packers started losing all the time like they did in the 70's and 80's ,all these packer fans here in the midwest would bail on them in a second.i mean where the hell were they in the 70's and 80's when they were horrible? they sure were not in my town here thats for sure.
> 
> I dont think the Rams will go undefeated this year as you once asked.But I DO see them going 15-1 and having the best record in the NFC.I cant see them winning next week on the road in NO.so i think that will be their first loss. another one that concerns me is the bears game.
> 
> they might go 14-2 and lose that one cause as we saw in the broncos game in denver,their offense does not play well in cold weather.they only scored a mere TWO touchdowns in that game against a bad team,thats unimpressive and you just  know it will colder in chicago in december when the play the bears and will be facing a good defense.
> 
> 
> the ONLY time im my life that I had the great honor of seeing the LOS ANGELES Rams play in real life was in 1985 when they were here in kc and they went to the NFC championship game losing to the Bears who had that great defense. It was an october game in 85 against the chiefs here in kansas city.i will NEVER forget it. Dieter Brock was the quarterback for the Rams back then and Todd Blackledge for the chiefs.the Rams won that game 16 to 0.their offense was totally unimpressive that day but it was a thrill because it was the ONE TIME i got to see my man Eric Dickerson in real life. one of the greatest running backs ever if not the greatest.
> 
> there was a classmate of mie i tried to get to go to that game but he could not and later that week he said to me-hey man im sorry i didnt go to that game with you,how bout next weekend against the Broncos? and i said-man i hate the broncos,he just could not get it that i did not give a shit about the chiefs,that i did not go to that game to see the chiefs,that i ONLY went to see my LOS ANGELES Rams.
> 
> 
> oh and guess what? I am super excited BECAUSE my job is having me to go to LA in a week for TWO weeks so while I am there I am FINALLY fr their first time in my life going to get to the see the Rams play in LOS ANGELES against the Seahawks.
> 
> and you KNOW how much i hate the seahawks so that will be a fun game to watch in REAL life.i cant wait to see the coolest looking uniforms in the world for that game.yahoo!!!!
> 
> that was the main reason i became a Rams fan is because i always thought they had the coolest looking uniforms in the country and ALSO of course since they played in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seattle is looking good.  I smell an upset coming up.
> 
> OMG you guys have the bye week the perfect time.  You have 2 more games and then you get a break.
> 
> You guys could run the table.
> 
> But I do predict the Rams will never win a superbowl.  Not while you are alive.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No NFL team should ever want to go in the playoffs undefeated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have you been?  I haven't heard from you in awhile.  You're one of the best thread starters.  Very interesting guy.  Did you get fired?  Sued for sexual harrassment?  What's new?
Click to expand...


Ditto,its been like forever since we last saw you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

a fellow LA RAM fan i know posted this.i did not realise this or think about it but after thinking about it some more,the saints have proved their really not all that good after all.o this bodes well for the Rams.

What makes the Saints so special? Just like the Rams, the Saints should get this question: "who have the saints faced this year?".

I'll answer that...Nobody!

Game #1: Lost to the now 3-4 Bucs at home.
Game #2: Barely beat the now 2-5-1 Browns at home 21-18
Game #3: Barely beat the now 3-4 Falcons away 43-37
Game #4: Beat the now 1-7 Giants away 33-18
Game #5: Beat the now 5-2 Redskins at home 43-19
Game #6: Barely beat the now 4-4 Ravens away 24-23
Game #7: Beat the now 4-3-1 Vikings away 30-20.

Combined Records of 7 Saints Opponents: 22-29-2


The Redskins game at home where they scored a lot is the only one that stands out as being impressive.


----------



## fbj

KissMy said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have the eagles, steelers, chiefs, seattle, and saints coming up
> 
> If they beat all those teams I would fly to LA and eat cake out of a fat lady's ass lol
> 
> 
> 
> Rams only hurdles are Chiefs & Saints. The others ain't nothing or don't play them. Worst case Rams will be 14-2 going into playoffs.
Click to expand...

 
Carson wentz is nothing?


----------



## fbj

LA RAM FAN said:


> a fellow LA RAM fan i know posted this.i did not realise this or think about it but after thinking about it some more,the saints have proved their really not all that good after all.o this bodes well for the Rams.
> 
> What makes the Saints so special? Just like the Rams, the Saints should get this question: "who have the saints faced this year?".
> 
> I'll answer that...Nobody!
> 
> Game #1: Lost to the now 3-4 Bucs at home.
> Game #2: Barely beat the now 2-5-1 Browns at home 21-18
> Game #3: Barely beat the now 3-4 Falcons away 43-37
> Game #4: Beat the now 1-7 Giants away 33-18
> Game #5: Beat the now 5-2 Redskins at home 43-19
> Game #6: Barely beat the now 4-4 Ravens away 24-23
> Game #7: Beat the now 4-3-1 Vikings away 30-20.
> 
> Combined Records of 7 Saints Opponents: 22-29-2
> 
> 
> The Redskins game at home where they scored a lot is the only one that stands out as being impressive.




Drew Breezy mutherfucker


----------



## KissMy

fbj said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have the eagles, steelers, chiefs, seattle, and saints coming up
> 
> If they beat all those teams I would fly to LA and eat cake out of a fat lady's ass lol
> 
> 
> 
> Rams only hurdles are Chiefs & Saints. The others ain't nothing or don't play them. Worst case Rams will be 14-2 going into playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carson wentz is nothing?
Click to expand...

Carson Wentz & the Eagles can barely win half their games while Rams win every game!  Bottom line, Rams will be 14-2 or better going into the playoffs.


----------



## fbj

KissMy said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have the eagles, steelers, chiefs, seattle, and saints coming up
> 
> If they beat all those teams I would fly to LA and eat cake out of a fat lady's ass lol
> 
> 
> 
> Rams only hurdles are Chiefs & Saints. The others ain't nothing or don't play them. Worst case Rams will be 14-2 going into playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carson wentz is nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carson Wentz & the Eagles can barely win half their games while Rams win every game!  Bottom line, Rams will be 14-2 or better going into the playoffs.
Click to expand...


Wentz will be running all their ass on 9th of December


----------



## Wyatt earp

35 to 17


LMFAO..


.


----------



## fbj

bear513 said:


> 35 to 17
> 
> 
> LMFAO..
> 
> 
> .




Not sure why NFL teams always relax when they have a 21 pt lead

It's not that big of a lead when a TD cuts the lead to 14


----------



## Wyatt earp

fbj said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 to 17
> 
> 
> LMFAO..
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why NFL teams always relax when they have a 21 pt lead
> 
> It's not that big of a lead when
> a TD cuts the lead to 14
Click to expand...



No kidding now it's tied


.


----------



## fbj

bear513 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 to 17
> 
> 
> LMFAO..
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why NFL teams always relax when they have a 21 pt lead
> 
> It's not that big of a lead when
> a TD cuts the lead to 14
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding now it's tied
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It's not that often u see a road team come back from 21 pts down

I need espn to dig deep and let me know the last time that happened


----------



## Billo_Really

Rams got fucked!  Ecker got that first down!


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## LA RAM FAN

fbj said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 to 17
> 
> 
> LMFAO..
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why NFL teams always relax when they have a 21 pt lead
> 
> It's not that big of a lead when a TD cuts the lead to 14
Click to expand...


dude its because these NFL games are scripted out that way. High school games when they are up by that score with no big money on the line,those teams put them away and kill them.they dont allow comebacks like that cause there is no big money at hand.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> Rams got fucked!  Ecker got that first down!



dude their luck ran out on them plain and simple,accept it,i have.


----------



## Billo_Really

eagle1462010 said:


>


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> dude their luck ran out on them plain and simple,accept it,i have.


Fuck you, Ecker got that first down and it could've been a different game.


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> Rams got fucked!  Ecker got that first down!



suck that shit up butter cup


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> suck that shit up butter cup


God, I hate the Cowboy's!

You know what sucked?  Walt Garrison.  He was a closet faggot!


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> suck that shit up butter cup
> 
> 
> 
> God, I hate the Cowboy's!
> 
> You know what sucked?  Walt Garrison.  He was a closet faggot!
Click to expand...



So is Jason Garrett


----------



## Billo_Really

If you don't like the Rams, then fuck you!


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> If you don't like the Rams, then fuck you!



You mean the YAMS


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> You mean the YAMS


We're gonna throw down from 7,000 feet in one week.  We're gonna...._cough_....we're gonna....._cough_......we'r..... _cough...cough...cough..._...god-damn this smog!


----------



## KissMy

fbj said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have the eagles, steelers, chiefs, seattle, and saints coming up
> 
> If they beat all those teams I would fly to LA and eat cake out of a fat lady's ass lol
> 
> 
> 
> Rams only hurdles are Chiefs & Saints. The others ain't nothing or don't play them. Worst case Rams will be 14-2 going into playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carson wentz is nothing?
Click to expand...

LOL Carson Wentz & the Eagles lose another one!!!

We are down to 3 Super Bowel contenders. Saints, Rams & Chiefs!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Yeah quit whining.


----------



## fbj

KissMy said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have the eagles, steelers, chiefs, seattle, and saints coming up
> 
> If they beat all those teams I would fly to LA and eat cake out of a fat lady's ass lol
> 
> 
> 
> Rams only hurdles are Chiefs & Saints. The others ain't nothing or don't play them. Worst case Rams will be 14-2 going into playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carson wentz is nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Carson Wentz & the Eagles lose another one!!!
> 
> We are down to 3 Super Bowel contenders. Saints, Rams & Chiefs!
Click to expand...



And the steelers Mongo


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> If you don't like the Rams, then fuck you!



wah wah wah wah.LOL

saw my first Rams game in LA last sunday against the seahawks just returned from my trip from LA.Had a blast.I Love LA.


----------



## fbj

LA RAM FAN said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like the Rams, then fuck you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wah wah wah wah.LOL
> 
> saw my first Rams game in LA last sunday against the seahawks just returned from my trip from LA.Had a blast.I Love LA.
Click to expand...



The YAMS


----------



## KissMy

Chief's vs. Rams Today! Might be the best game us Missourians will watch this year!!!


----------



## Rocko

I got the chiefs tonight


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> Chief's vs. Rams Today! Might be the best game us Missourians will watch this year!!!



the bandwagon fan who of course is in denial mode his REAL football team plays in Arizona.LOL


----------



## Billo_Really

*Rams are going to open a 
can of whoop-ass tonight!*​


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Billo_Really said:


> *Rams are going to open a
> can of whoop-ass tonight!*​



    I will be watching.
I wish I had faith in my Texans but they've been feasting on chumps.
   One and done.


----------



## Billo_Really

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I will be watching.
> I wish I had faith in my Texans but they've been feasting on chumps.
> One and done.


You always have the Rockets and Spurs.


----------



## KissMy

Billo_Really said:


> *Rams are going to open a
> can of whoop-ass tonight!*​


It's going to be an epic battle!!! My 2 favorite Teams & both the toughest in the NFL this year, going head to head.  Ram's might be a better team this season, but KC Chiefs have been my team the longest, so I will have to root for them tonight! GO KC!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Billo_Really said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be watching.
> I wish I had faith in my Texans but they've been feasting on chumps.
> One and done.
> 
> 
> 
> You always have the Rockets and Spurs.
Click to expand...


  Fuck the Sperms!!!!
Stros and Rockets......and a wing and a prayer with the TEXANS!!!!!


----------



## KissMy

These guys are so pumped up there is a false start every play


----------



## KissMy

Touch Down!!!


----------



## fbj

Rocko said:


> I got the chiefs tonight



Mahomes is one stupid mutherfucker


----------



## Billo_Really

*Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*


*Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*


*Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*


----------



## Billo_Really

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Fuck the Sperms!!!!
> Stros and Rockets......and a wing and a prayer with the TEXANS!!!!!


Fuck the Stros?

You don't live in Houston.


----------



## Billo_Really

KissMy said:


> It's going to be an epic battle!!! My 2 favorite Teams & both the toughest in the NFL this year, going head to head.  Ram's might be a better team this season, but KC Chiefs have been my team the longest, so I will have to root for them tonight! GO KC!!!


Are you throwing shade on the Saints?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Billo_Really said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Sperms!!!!
> Stros and Rockets......and a wing and a prayer with the TEXANS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Stros?
> 
> You don't live in Houston.
Click to expand...


  You miss read my statement.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*



better be glad it was in the Rams house.No way in hell would they have won this game in kc and having to battle all that crowd noise.


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*




I will be stalking you in January


----------



## Wyatt earp

LA RAM FAN said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better be glad it was in the Rams house.No way in hell would they have won this game in kc and having to battle all that crowd noise.
Click to expand...



What does your middle line backer look like a bitch?


----------



## Wyatt earp

fbj said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be stalking you in January
Click to expand...



You gay.


----------



## Billo_Really

bear513 said:


> What does your middle line backer look like a bitch?


We don't have any linebackers worth mentioning.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Billo_Really said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does your middle line backer look like a bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have any linebackers worth mentioning.
Click to expand...



I can't even talk smack the chiefs and rams are looking so good it's not even funny.


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does your middle line backer look like a bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have any linebackers worth mentioning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even talk smack the chiefs and rams are looking so good it's not even funny.
Click to expand...



Think of it this way .you guys looking the 85 bears way.

.


----------



## Billo_Really

bear513 said:


> I can't even talk smack the chiefs and rams are looking so good it's not even funny.


You can if you're a Saints fan.


----------



## Billo_Really

bear513 said:


> Think of it this way .you guys looking the 85 bears way.
> 
> .


Nobody looks like the '85 Bears.  As far as football defenses, they're  the top of the food chain.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Billo_Really said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think of it this way .you guys looking the 85 bears way.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody looks like the '85 Bears.  As far as football defenses, they're  the top of the food chain.
Click to expand...



I am trying to explain the 
am·bi·ence
/ˈambēəns/
_noun_
noun: *ambiance*

the character and atmosphere of a place.
"the relaxed ambience of the cocktail lounge is popular with guests"
synonyms: atmosphere, air, aura, climate, mood, feel, feeling, character, quality, impression, complexion, flavor, look, tone, tenor; More


background noise added to a musical recording to give the impression that it was recorded live.




We just all knew it .. and sometimes you wish other sports fans feel the same way.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Yea but that game had to be the greatest NFL game ever since the bills come back game in 1993..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fbj said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be stalking you in January
Click to expand...



You're cowturds did my Rams a favor beating the saints. That greatly aides the Rams quest in home filed advantage.If they can get home field advantage against the aints,the Rams are superbowl bound.


----------



## fbj

LA RAM FAN said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be stalking you in January
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're cowturds did my Rams a favor beating the saints. That greatly aides the Rams quest in home filed advantage.If they can get home field advantage against the aints,the Rams are superbowl bound.
Click to expand...



rams got eagles coming up


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fbj said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be stalking you in January
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're cowturds did my Rams a favor beating the saints. That greatly aides the Rams quest in home filed advantage.If they can get home field advantage against the aints,the Rams are superbowl bound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> rams got eagles coming up
Click to expand...


Dude this sundays game for the Rams is against the lowly Lions.try and keep up around here.LOL


----------



## fbj

LA RAM FAN said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be stalking you in January
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're cowturds did my Rams a favor beating the saints. That greatly aides the Rams quest in home filed advantage.If they can get home field advantage against the aints,the Rams are superbowl bound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> rams got eagles coming up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude this sundays game for the Rams is against the lowly Lions.try and keep up around here.LOL
Click to expand...



They still have to go to FROSTY CHICAGO in December


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> rams got eagles coming up


Who the fuck hired Randy Gregory?

Talk about a guy who's a taco short of a combo plate.


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> They still have to go to FROSTY CHICAGO in December


So we'll just have Gurley pull a Walter Payton.


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still have to go to FROSTY CHICAGO in December
> 
> 
> 
> So we'll just have Gurley pull a Walter Payton.
Click to expand...


if the rams lose can I take you on a date?


----------



## Oddball

Billo_Really said:


> We whupped some Cowboy ass today!  We beat the shit out Dallas in front of the people that love them.  I have always hated the Cowboys.  I have always hated Roger Staubach.  They ain't know America's team.  They are in loserville today.
> 
> And we got ourselves a quarterback!
> 
> I have to admit, I think I'm becoming a Gurley Man?


And you have no D.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fbj said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> *Who's house? RAMS HOUSE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be stalking you in January
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're cowturds did my Rams a favor beating the saints. That greatly aides the Rams quest in home filed advantage.If they can get home field advantage against the aints,the Rams are superbowl bound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> rams got eagles coming up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude this sundays game for the Rams is against the lowly Lions.try and keep up around here.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They still have to go to FROSTY CHICAGO in December
Click to expand...


That is one of three games a month ago i said concerned me.I said a month ago the saints,chiefs,and bears games concerned me. I also said a couple weeks ago after a narrow victory over the chiefs,i think this is the other game the Rams will lose this year finishing the season going 14-2.  The Bears got a good defense and the game against the broncos in denver showed the cold weather can slow the Rams offense down,that they dont play well in cold weather.what saved the Rams that day when their offense was not clicking,was the Rams D and thats only cause the Donkeys have such a horrible offense. The Bears have a better offense than the Broncos so that game will be very tough for them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oddball said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> We whupped some Cowboy ass today!  We beat the shit out Dallas in front of the people that love them.  I have always hated the Cowboys.  I have always hated Roger Staubach.  They ain't know America's team.  They are in loserville today.
> 
> And we got ourselves a quarterback!
> 
> I have to admit, I think I'm becoming a Gurley Man?
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no D.
Click to expand...


which will probably be their undoing that day.I wasnt around back then but I know HE remembers the days of the Fearsome Foursome defense.Oh man if the Rams had THAT defense from back then,they would be unstoppable,they would go undefeated and have a chance to be back to back superbowl champions.


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> if the rams lose can I take you on a date?


Hey, I ain't no tonsil jockey!


----------



## Billo_Really

Oddball said:


> And you have no D.


We don't have linebackers.  We got a pass rush.  And we got Aqib Talib back.


----------



## Oddball

Billo_Really said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no D.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have linebackers.  We got a pass rush.  And we got Aqib Talib back.
Click to expand...

The you have a few positions covered, not a comprehensive defense.


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> which will probably be their undoing that day.I wasnt around back then but I know HE remembers the days of the Fearsome Foursome defense.Oh man if the Rams had THAT defense from back then,they would be unstoppable,they would go undefeated and have a chance to be back to back superbowl champions.


Bears don't have a kick-ass offense.  It's okay. But it's no where near the Saints or Chiefs.  Or even the Chargers.


----------



## Billo_Really

Oddball said:


> The you have a few positions covered, not a comprehensive defense.


We have the best defensive player in the NFL.  We also have the dirtiest.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> which will probably be their undoing that day.I wasnt around back then but I know HE remembers the days of the Fearsome Foursome defense.Oh man if the Rams had THAT defense from back then,they would be unstoppable,they would go undefeated and have a chance to be back to back superbowl champions.
> 
> 
> 
> Bears don't have a kick-ass offense.  It's okay. But it's no where near the Saints or Chiefs.  Or even the Chargers.
Click to expand...

True after their loss to the lowly Giants yesterday,I am a much more confidant now they will win that game and go 15-1.The only thing that concerns me is that they dont play well in cold weather.Just look at the Broncos game in denver,they really slowed the Rams offense down that game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no D.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have linebackers.  We got a pass rush.  And we got Aqib Talib back.
Click to expand...


thats what I been saying,They got Talib back and he is a major difference maker.He has a calming affect on the defense.Before he got injured,teams were not torching their defense as they were when he was out. The layoff had their offense sputtering as it did in the denver game but now that that is out of the way i see them scoring at will again.as good as their offense is hard to believe that they are not a touchdown machine in the red zone. also while their defense played well yesterday,we wont know how good they REALLY are till the playoffs start cause this was against the lowly Lions and the rest of their remaining games are against equally crappy teams as well so we really wont know how much a difference talib is till the playoffs start.


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> True after their loss to the lowly Giants yesterday,I am a much more confidant now they will win that game and go 15-1.The only thing that concerns me is that they dont play well in cold weather.Just look at the Broncos game in denver,they really slowed the Rams offense down that game.


Aaron Donald is a stud!


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> thats what I been saying,They got Talib back and he is a major difference maker.He has a calming affect on the defense.Before he got injured,teams were not torching their defense as they were when he was out. The layoff had their offense sputtering as it did in the denver game but now that that is out of the way i see them scoring at will again.as good as their offense is hard to believe that they are not a touchdown machine in the red zone. also while their defense played well yesterday,we wont know how good they REALLY are till the playoffs start cause this was against the lowly Lions and the rest of their remaining games are against equally crappy teams as well so we really wont know how much a difference talib is till the playoffs start.


They're not Merlin Olsen, Deacon Jones, Rosey Grier and Lamar Lundy, but I'm starting to see their line surge getting better.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> True after their loss to the lowly Giants yesterday,I am a much more confidant now they will win that game and go 15-1.The only thing that concerns me is that they dont play well in cold weather.Just look at the Broncos game in denver,they really slowed the Rams offense down that game.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Donald is a stud!
Click to expand...


He is this generations Lawrence Taylor.He is one man wrecking machine.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Next weeks game against the Bears I expect the offense to struggle again because as the Broncos  proved,they dont play as well in cold weather.wont matter though since the Bears are so crappy they could not even beat the lowly Giants.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

well after the Rams blew that game against the Eagles a game they HAD to have and sunday stunk up the joint again this team will be LUCKY if they dont pull a marty shittenheimer and go ONE AND DONE as his teams always did the playoffs with both the chiefs and chargers.

i cant believe against a crappy football team in the niners,one of the very teams in the NFL with a backup quarterback making his first full season start,they STILL gave up 24 points in a 38 24 win. 24 points to a crappy team like that? this team is going nowhere,i dont even expect them to win the first round.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

well its been a fun ride this year watching the Rams make it all the way to the NFC championship game.Not a surprise in the least,I said many times years before the Rams came back to LA that the Rams would be winners once they got back to LA.The reason i had no doubt is with the Rams back in LA,the NFL wanted them to be winners. they wanted them to succeed so it was a no brainer they would eventually get good once they made it back to LA,the NFL had it all planned that way.

Great to see the Rams kick the ass of the dallas fagboys after i got my wish and had that dallas/los angeles rivaly renewed again.

well its been a fun ride and awesome to see them get this far but barring an injury to drew brees,the ride ends next weekened when they play the saints in new orleans.i just dont see them going up there and winning.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this sure was a fun site to see saturday night.

great to see the LA coliseum packed to the max and rockin saturday night with joyous playoff fever.

On Saturday, in front of a boisterous, sold-out and star-studded crowd at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum, McVay executed a masterful game plan in a 30-22 win over the Dallas Cowboys in their NFC divisional-round game.
High-flying Rams run over Cowboys for first playoff win in McVay era


----------



## Billo_Really

*Who's House?
Rams House!*

*Who's House?
Rams House!

Who's House?
Rams House!

*


----------

